# CO Team 33 Brisbane Let's all converge here



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've recently been assigned a CO from team 33 brisbane. I'm creating this thread for all those 189/190 applicants who have been assigned or were previously assigned this CO. Let' be in touch & share the experiences.

For the ones who have grants from this CO, can you please share the general timeline ?

Here is my current status:

Visa lodged: 23rd Apr,
CO Assigned: 29th Apr
Extra docs asked by CO: Form 80, PCC, Health : 29th Apr.
Uploaded : PCC : 1st May.
Yet to submit others.

Rgds,
LohPurush.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

LohPurush said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've recently been assigned a CO from team 33 brisbane. I'm creating this thread for all those 189/190 applicants who have been assigned or were previously assigned this CO. Let' be in touch & share the experiences.
> 
> ...


Hey there man
My CO was from Team 33 as well. Initials ES


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

I had DC from T33.
Timeline in my signature.


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got the CO allocated today - Brisbane Team 33, Initials - LW.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

I have got CO from team 33 as well, initials LR.

So far requested docs are medical and PCC. Have done my medicals on 30th April, will be getting my PCC soon.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Co VL Team 33..... Very efficient in replying to mails....never changes status on evisa portal.

Most famous thing about team 33---- they do employment checks to almost all the applicants

Check my timeline


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Brisbane Team 33 processes applications quite fast.
check my timeline


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Goran said:


> Brisbane Team 33 processes applications quite fast.
> check my timeline


Yeah I agree with Goran. Look at my timeline. I got the grant in exactly 1 month ( if you include the Easter holiday and Anzac Day)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm also assigned to Brisbane GSM Team 33 . 
I need to provide Health and PCC . 

Hoping to get grant soon 

Regards
Vijay


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Co VL Team 33..... Very efficient in replying to mails....never changes status on evisa portal.
> 
> Most famous thing about team 33---- they do employment checks to almost all the applicants
> 
> Check my timeline


Hey - How did you get to know they did job verifications (you have written job verification dates as well)? Had you provided business card/contact details of your managers?


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes..how did you know they did job verification? Did you talked to anyone in your office, that calls might come etc (just to make sure they say right stuff) ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Yes..how did you know they did job verification? Did you talked to anyone in your office, that calls might come etc (just to make sure they say right stuff) ?


I have no means to know if they conduct job verification.
I doubt it can be done within 1 month


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

pm5 said:


> Hey - How did you get to know they did job verifications (you have written job verification dates as well)? Had you provided business card/contact details of your managers?


I am a businessman EVENT ORGANISOR. So they did all enquiries from myself only. Firstly it was telephonic, then a crank call assuming my client n lastly physical verification to my office premises.


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> I am a businessman EVENT ORGANISOR. So they did all enquiries from myself only. Firstly it was telephonic, then a crank call assuming my client n lastly physical verification to my office premises.


That's interesting. Maybe since you are a businessman and I am assuming all your experience letters would be self-written, they may have done more stringent checks!
Anyone who is working for some other company (salaried) knows if and how they do job verifications?


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

*No need to panic guys!*



pm5 said:


> That's interesting. Maybe since you are a businessman and I am assuming all your experience letters would be self-written, they may have done more stringent checks!
> Anyone who is working for some other company (salaried) knows if and how they do job verifications?


Agreed!!
Guys don't panic, I'm sure they won't be unprofessional to call your manager. And as far as I understand their timeline, if they process it so fast usually I don't see them going for this verification for every candidate.


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update*

Hi Guys,

Just an update, Meds, form 80 & PCC were asked by my CO.
I uploaded Form 80 & PCC. Appeared for meds last Saturday, the 4th.
Awaiting for furhter directions from him.
Just an FYI..


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

How do we know meds have been finalised/referred by CO?

-hamster


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

hamster said:


> Guys,
> 
> How do we know meds have been finalised/referred by CO?
> 
> -hamster


Perhaps the CO sends the mail, not sure.


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

*Got GRANT!!*

Hi Guys,

Got mail some time ago.
:clap2:I've been GRANTED Australian PR Visa!!!:clap2:

Thanks everyone @ ExpatForum, it is such a great knowledge sharing site!
Wish best luck to everyone in the queue.:cheer2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

LohPurush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got mail some time ago.
> :clap2:I've been GRANTED Australian PR Visa!!!:clap2:
> ...


Congrats


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

LohPurush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got mail some time ago.
> :clap2:I've been GRANTED Australian PR Visa!!!:clap2:
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

hello friends, 
i also have co from team 33 Brisbane, and initials JL, but I am bit unlucky in grant friends,

visa 190 with SA SS applied 4th ajn-2013, CO 4-feb- submitted all documents and form 80 by feb end, and medicals self n child on 14 th feb, and spouse- 21st feb..after taht no news, we asked about medicals status but no reply..so, jsut guessing its in refer.now waiting since last 2 mnths. friend, those who hv got grants pls wish me a luck..may be your wishes will get me some result..


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

*Best luck*



lucky14 said:


> hello friends,
> i also have co from team 33 Brisbane, and initials JL, but I am bit unlucky in grant friends,
> 
> visa 190 with SA SS applied 4th ajn-2013, CO 4-feb- submitted all documents and form 80 by feb end, and medicals self n child on 14 th feb, and spouse- 21st feb..after taht no news, we asked about medicals status but no reply..so, jsut guessing its in refer.now waiting since last 2 mnths. friend, those who hv got grants pls wish me a luck..may be your wishes will get me some result..


You sure have luck on your side as I can see from your name(lucky14)...
may be changing it to lucky05 will get you grant soon (this month)... he he, kidding.

Wish you & all who are awaiting GRANT, get it soon!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

LohPurush said:


> You sure have luck on your side as I can see from your name(lucky14)...
> may be changing it to lucky05 will get you grant soon (this month)... he he, kidding.
> 
> Wish you & all who are awaiting GRANT, get it soon!!


I don't know why it's taking so much time for your CO to give you your grant. My CO was ES from team 33 and he didn't even take one day to give me mine. I mean he was assigned in the morning (8 o'clock) or something I presume and I got my grant at around 1pm. Maybe contact your CO and find out if there's anything wrong.


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

LohPurush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got mail some time ago.
> :clap2:I've been GRANTED Australian PR Visa!!!:clap2:
> ...


Awesome news! Congratulations


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

pm5 said:


> Awesome news! Congratulations


Thanks pm5, best luck for you too!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I don't know why it's taking so much time for your CO to give you your grant. My CO was ES from team 33 and he didn't even take one day to give me mine. I mean he was assigned in the morning (8 o'clock) or something I presume and I got my grant at around 1pm. Maybe contact your CO and find out if there's anything wrong.


we asked, ut no reply from her side..no communication after co assigned, from her side,..so, cant help except waiting.

anyways congrates to you and all the best..r u living in sydney already?

me and my spuse as well daughter all like sydney very much,,been twice..


----------



## abhinavsingh108 (Oct 19, 2012)

Guys my co is JL , she asked for pcc,meds and form 80.
Pcc dome and sent already, done with meds yesterday and will be sent hopefully in 5 working days.
Form 80 being filled by my agent that I'll sign tomorrow.
My question is ..... If the CO has asked for meds etc. Does that mean that she is done with other verifications and the docs requested is the only thing left??????

Please reply 
Cheers!


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Guys my co is JL , she asked for pcc,meds and form 80.
> Pcc dome and sent already, done with meds yesterday and will be sent hopefully in 5 working days.
> Form 80 being filled by my agent that I'll sign tomorrow.
> My question is ..... If the CO has asked for meds etc. Does that mean that she is done with other verifications and the docs requested is the only thing left??????
> ...


hi mine is same co, All the best..

its not like that, medicals giving, uploading and checking, all takes time, and paralally they check other things as well, like employment verification...


----------



## lucky14 (Nov 29, 2012)

one more has same co, I wonder how many cases they handle at a time??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lucky14 said:


> we asked, ut no reply from her side..no communication after co assigned, from her side,..so, cant help except waiting.
> 
> anyways congrates to you and all the best..r u living in sydney already?
> 
> me and my spuse as well daughter all like sydney very much,,been twice..


The trick is to submit everything beforehand. Even before your CO is allocated. I think that's what helped me out. Thanks a lot for the wishes dude. Yeah I'm in Sydney and Ive been here for almost 4 years now


----------



## huythanhv2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I've got CO Team 33 assigned 2 weeks ago and provided all the documents today. 

How long do you think I will receive the outcome?  

Cheers,


----------



## huythanhv2 (Mar 13, 2013)

My EOI has been removed, there is a Grant letter thingy in the ecom web but when clicking on Grant letter it doesn't show anything.

Nervously waiting for the email 

--> VISA GRANTED!!!

Wow 22 April - 10 May, less than 1 month ^^


----------



## pm5 (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys I have the CO - LW. Anyone else here has got allocated to him?


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

huythanhv2 said:


> My EOI has been removed, there is a Grant letter thingy in the ecom web but when clicking on Grant letter it doesn't show anything.
> 
> Nervously waiting for the email
> 
> ...


Congrats!
BTW, how is that you're from Australia & Expat in Australia?


----------



## huythanhv2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah sorry I'm from Vietnam, but I've been studying here for 4 years and working here 1 year


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

I've just got an email from CO initials NV Brisbane Team 33 today. See my timeline.

Anyone with the same CO?


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*CO Allocated*

Frens,

Even i have got allocated to the co team brisbane 33...count on me as well.CO name Brad

Best,
Satish


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Frens,
> 
> Even i have got allocated to the co team brisbane 33...count on me as well.CO name Brad
> 
> ...


I got same CO on 21/05/13 and visa granted on 31/05/13. He is very prompt and friendly when I spoke to him over phone. Ensure that u submit all doc properly


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

sure. thanks for these suggestions.. i am currently waiting for my PCC and medicals..planning to submit them by next week..


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have submitted all my documents last week.. eagerly waiting for the reply.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

I have lodged my visa on 17th of May,

Didnt get any info later,

I called DIAC after a month and they said that i have been assigned a CO and gave his details and my CO is from Brisbane Team 33,

My CO emailed me saying that he will get back to me once he is done with the initial assesment.

I am still awaiting for a response from my CO.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Who is ur Co


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Who is ur Co


DC,yours?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Me too. Any feedback on him..


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Me too. Any feedback on him..


I got the reply from him within a couple of hours for the first time,
I sent him a email again today but no response till now,
What about you??


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

What did he say? I applied on 18th may but he never contacted me. I dont have his email. Could you fwd to me pls.. Also any idea how long they will take to assess..


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> What did he say? I applied on 18th may but he never contacted me. I dont have his email. Could you fwd to me pls.. Also any idea how long they will take to assess..


He said that he will have to assess my application and he will contact me if he needs anything.
I have applied on 17th May.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tks. Could you send his email id to me pls


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

My CO is from team 33 as well.

CO asked for additional evidence of employment, which I'm going to provide later today.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it DC for you as well


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> My CO is from team 33 as well.
> 
> CO asked for additional evidence of employment, which I'm going to provide later today.


Hey buddy,
I am also a system admin,
I applied on May 17th,
I wish you all the very best.


----------



## GrassyStar (Jun 25, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Is it DC for you as well


Sorry to jump in but my CO was also DC from team 33 and my timeline might add value to this thread:



*EOI*: 11/03/2013; *INV*: 18/03/2013; * VISA APPLICATION SUBMITTED*: 28/03/2013; *MEDICALS*: 09/04/2013; *CO* : 19/04/2013 (DC/33); *PCC/FORM 80*: 11/05/2013; *GRANT*: 11/06/2013

For the record, I applied in Muscat, Oman and we don't have eHealth facilities here so the medicals were couriered to Global Health Sydney - not uploaded directly.

HTH - GS


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

GrassyStar said:


> Sorry to jump in but my CO was also DC from team 33 and my timeline might add value to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woh....It took almost 3 months for you for the grant....
I am tensed about mine now...


----------



## GrassyStar (Jun 25, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Woh....It took almost 3 months for you for the grant....
> I am tensed about mine now...


Your application need not take as long as mine. As I said, here in Oman we don't have the eHealth facility so that adds about 6 to 8 weeks. Besides, the date of being assigned a CO and that of getting the grant is less than two months apart. I can't be sure but I have a feeling that my CO was just waiting for my medicals from Global Health to issue the grant.

Good luck!

GS


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

GrassyStar said:


> Your application need not take as long as mine. As I said, here in Oman we don't have the eHealth facility so that adds about 6 to 8 weeks. Besides, the date of being assigned a CO and that of getting the grant is less than two months apart. I can't be sure but I have a feeling that my CO was just waiting for my medicals from Global Health to issue the grant.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> GS


Thanks buddy and i wish you all the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

@All,I think DC has a lot of applications to treat on his hands that's why his grant is so slow.

I pray we all enjoy a speedy processing time from him in recent time.

Goodluck.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checked with the hospital guys after my medical exam.. Looks like the website in which they are supposed to upload the documents in currently down for quite some time.. so they were not able to upload many documents because of this technical glitch.

I suppose this is the reason for the delay.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Mates,

I have a great conversation with my CO from Team 33. In fact, each time he replies to me on a very next day.
Just received the following from him, as a reply to my email:



> The evidence you provided was sufficient and I have attached it to your application.
> 
> I am now awaiting the clearance of your health results, which is currently referred to the MOC for assessment as per normal process. This process is for all health assessments conducted offshore. I will advise you once I receive the clearance.


How do you think? Does it mean I have to wait couple of months for this medical clearance? Or because this is a normal process, conducted for all offshore applicants, it should take shorter time?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have a great conversation with my CO from Team 33. In fact, each time he replies to me on a very next day.
> Just received the following from him, as a reply to my email:
> ...


I sent my CO a email yesterday but didnt get a response yet...

You should get the grant in a couple of weeks or faster.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

who is ur CO,his initials


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

*CO*



ltrifonov said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have a great conversation with my CO from Team 33. In fact, each time he replies to me on a very next day.
> Just received the following from him, as a reply to my email:
> ...


who is ur CO,his initials


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rahul897 said:


> who is ur CO,his initials


A.M.


----------



## greenmiles (May 28, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> My CO is from team 33 as well.
> 
> CO asked for additional evidence of employment, which I'm going to provide later today.


hey Itrifonov,

how many years work experience you are claiming for ?


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys, my CO is from Team 33 (LW) as well. Anyone else had the same CO? I lodged my application the the 29th of May (Self) (223111), had my medicals done on 5th June, CO was allocated on 10th June. On the same day he asked for medical, pcc and form 80 for both myself and my wife. I informed him that medicals were already done, and submitted form 80 on the same day. And finally submitted the last outstanding document which was Bangladesh PCC on the 19th of June. Can someone give any idea about this CO? I found him not that prompt in replying emails though!


----------



## gsskillselect (May 11, 2013)

I wonder whether any of the COs read this forum, because we happily keep commenting about them. It is the emotion and anxiety part that rules the most in these discussions. I'm trying to anticipate the efforts from their side. Each CO may get a minimum of 40 - 50 files at any point of time, i suppose & they've lot of paper work to be completed and ensure it is done as per regulations. They may also be covered by SLAs and responsibility for quicker clearances. Normally they reply the first mail immediately so as to ensure the candidate starts working on them. IF there is no reply, it doesnt mean our file is forgotten. For ex, i sent the 1023 form removing my parents for which there was no reply. but, couple of days later, their names was not found in the application. This only means the CO (LR) had acted on that to remove them.

For us, it is a matter of our life & career. For them, we are yet another file to be processed. As per their website, the service time is 8 weeks & they try to ensure at least 75% falls within SLA. So, my advice is after sending the documents sought by the CO, wait patiently for a month. IF it doesnt come by then, you may write to the CO.. Not getting a reply or not getting the grant in 10 days doesnt mean there is some problem in the file...!


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Syed F said:


> Hi guys, my CO is from Team 33 (LW) as well. Anyone else had the same CO? I lodged my application the the 29th of May (Self) (223111), had my medicals done on 5th June, CO was allocated on 10th June. On the same day he asked for medical, pcc and form 80 for both myself and my wife. I informed him that medicals were already done, and submitted form 80 on the same day. And finally submitted the last outstanding document which was Bangladesh PCC on the 19th of June. Can someone give any idea about this CO? I found him not that prompt in replying emails though!


if all documents ok, then you can get grant any time.


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

masud09 said:


> if all documents ok, then you can get grant any time.


Thanks masud09 for the quick response. Did you have the same CO? Have you got the grant yet? If so, how long did he take in your case after he was allocated and all the required docs were submitted?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Syed F said:


> Thanks masud09 for the quick response. Did you have the same CO? Have you got the grant yet? If so, how long did he take in your case after he was allocated and all the required docs were submitted?


My CO from T34 ML
I applied on 8th May, CO allocated 25th May, CO asked for documents on the same day, 
provide all docs on 17th June, 18th June CO said all documents are ok and send invoice for VAC2 and now waiting for grant..


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

masud09 said:


> My CO from T34 ML
> I applied on 8th May, CO allocated 25th May, CO asked for documents on the same day,
> provide all docs on 17th June, 18th June CO said all documents are ok and send invoice for VAC2 and now waiting for grant..


So we both are almost at the same stage, though u r a bit ahead! By the way, if u don't mind me asking what was your nominated occupation?


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Syed F said:


> So we both are almost at the same stage, though u r a bit ahead! By the way, if u don't mind me asking what was your nominated occupation?


Mechanical Engineer (233512)


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

I applied my 190 visa on 18 th of May, didn't hear anything from my CO. Contacted DIAC last Tuesday, told me CO has been allocated, T 33 DC, but initial assessment not start yet. I upload all of my documents couple of weeks ago, not sure how long I have to wait, hope everyone from this forum can hear good news from our CO this week.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Any news form the team 33 applicants?
Its our 8th week now, since uploading medicals. 

How long should it take for clearing medicals, referred "as per normal process"?
We don't have any medical/health conditions, and all our tests are absolutely fine.
Really wondering what they (MOC) are checking such a long time? 

Anyone else referred without a reason?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Any news form the team 33 applicants?
> Its our 8th week now, since uploading medicals.
> 
> How long should it take for clearing medicals, referred "as per normal process"?
> ...


what date was ur co allocated,was ur meds referred?how many points did u claim 

did u call up ur CO and do a follow up


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rahul897 said:


> what date was ur co allocated,was ur meds referred?how many points did u claim
> 
> did u call up ur CO and do a follow up


Because I've front-loaded everything, including med/pcc, my CO had no reason to contact me for introducing himself. He started his work silently, that's why I don't have an idea about the exact dates.

The only reply from CO I have, was: "your documents are sufficient, I've noticed that your medicals are referred as per normal process, and I will advice you when medicals are cleared". 

Everything is completely fine, except the fact that my medicals were referred without a reason?!


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

*Granted!*

Hi guys,

I have received the grant notice yesterday. Though I'm pretty new to this forum, yet it's very much informative. Thank you all for the information you have provided in this forum. Below mentioned are the timelines of my application:-

Skill assessment submission (Vetassess): 19/Sep/2012
Skill assessment receive: 02/Nov/2012
IELTS: 13/Oct/2012
EOI Submission: 24/April/2013 (60 Points=> Age-30 + study-15 + IELTS-10 + SS-5)
WA SS Applied: 25/Apr/2013 (Human Resource Adviser: 223111)
WA SS Approved: 17/May/2013
SkillSelect Invitation: 23/May/2013
190 Visa Lodged: 29/May/2013
Medicals done: 05/Jun/2013
Case Officer Allocation: 10/Jun/2013 (Team 33 LW)
Medical, PCC and form 80 requested: 10/Jun/2013
PCC submitted: 19/Jun/2013
Medicals completed (in application status): 28/Jun/2013
Visa Granted: 01/Jul/2013 (received from CO - JL)

Congratulations to all the forum members who have got their grants and Good luck to all who are still waiting for their visa grants.

Cheers


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations. Syed!. 

Any idea why the CO got changed? Were you aware of this earlier?

Atleast I got response from LW early last month.

VJF


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Congratulations. Syed!.
> 
> Any idea why the CO got changed? Were you aware of this earlier?
> 
> ...


Nope dear, I wasn't aware at all. I'm not pretty sure, but I think LW might have the right to assess the application but not granting a visa. JL is probably senior who has the right to grant the visa. These are all my assumptions though! Dont worry, you will get your grant soon! Its just a matter of time. Moreover, 190 has more priority (6 months) than 189 (12 months). Things will be fine. Dont worry.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Than you, Syed! Wish you wonderful life in Australia.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Because I've front-loaded everything, including med/pcc, my CO had no reason to contact me for introducing himself. He started his work silently, that's why I don't have an idea about the exact dates.
> 
> The only reply from CO I have, was: "your documents are sufficient, I've noticed that your medicals are referred as per normal process, and I will advice you when medicals are cleared".
> 
> Everything is completely fine, except the fact that my medicals were referred without a reason?!


how many points did u claim??


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

I applied my 190 on 18th of may, co has been allocated, Team 33 , DC. Still waiting and never hear anything from him. Should I ring DIAC on Monday to find out what is going on？i already upload everything, medical done on 24th of may, Please give some advice?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

keer said:


> I applied my 190 on 18th of may, co has been allocated, Team 33 , DC. Still waiting and never hear anything from him. Should I ring DIAC on Monday to find out what is going on？i already upload everything, medical done on 24th of may, Please give some advice?


did u try calling ur CO if yes then what did he say


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

I contacted DIAC yesterday, didn't get any news, the operator said he is not sure whether my CO start my assessment or not. Can anyone in this thread send me a private message if u know my CO's contact phone or email please? His initial is DC, from Brisbane T 33. Thank you.Nearly two months now, waiting too long, start to lose my patient. God bless everyone in this thread.


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> did u try calling ur CO if yes then what did he say


He never contact me and I don't have his email or office number? Do u or anyone in this thread got his contact email or telephone number? Please send me a private message if u know, I am very appreciated if anyone can help !


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

keer said:


> I contacted DIAC yesterday, didn't get any news, the operator said he is not sure whether my CO start my assessment or not. Can anyone in this thread send me a private message if u know my CO's contact phone or email please? His initial is DC, from Brisbane T 33. Thank you.Nearly two months now, waiting too long, start to lose my patient. God bless everyone in this thread.


your CO number shud be with u in ur email thru which he contacted u ,im not having his number try contacting other members on this forum


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> your CO number shud be with u in ur email thru which he contacted u ,im not having his number try contacting other members on this forum


He never send me a email, but thank u very much brother.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Finally after a month of visa submission, today I had received mail from Brisbane Team 33 co Initials ES saying that my application has been allocated, but will start the assessing my application within two weeks of time.

I already prepared all documentation with PCC/AFP/Medicals 2 weeks ago.
Along with that CO asked me to send the documents which I was not able to upload against my application due to the maximum number of documents attached reached.
I attached all those remaining documents in the email reply to the CO.
Waiting for the reply.


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

My CO never contact me, I found out I has been allocated CO when I rang DIAC on 17th of June. The operator told me my CO will contact me in two weeks time, but now already 3 weeks I am still waiting. Anyone has same situation as me?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

keer said:


> My CO never contact me, I found out I has been allocated CO when I rang DIAC on 17th of June. The operator told me my CO will contact me in two weeks time, but now already 3 weeks I am still waiting. Anyone has same situation as me?


did u contact ur CO any news from him


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Mates,
Did anyone tried to contact the co LW recently? I have been trying since last two weeks and the call lands in automated voice message. Anyone has more info about T33.

Thanks,


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> Did anyone tried to contact the co LW recently? I have been trying since last two weeks and the call lands in automated voice message. Anyone has more info about T33.
> 
> Thanks,


thre has been no news from t33 and no grants as well,i dont know wat is going on,


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

CO allocated on 12th July 2013 from Brisbane T33,initials DC. Requested for Health Evidence and additional evidence of relationship.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

pinkray said:


> CO allocated on 12th July 2013 from Brisbane T33,initials DC. Requested for Health Evidence and additional evidence of relationship.


Hi,

When did you get the request? I was assigned a co on12th July, but don't know from which team or who the co is, was informed when I called DIAC.

I am still to hear from my co.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did you get the request? I was assigned a co on12th July, but don't know from which team or who the co is, was informed when I called DIAC.
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,

I received this email early morning India Time in my inbox ~4 Am. the sender email gave the team name away i.e. "[email protected]" and the mail included the COs signature.


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

Any recent response from CO AM from team 33,I am trying to contact him for the past 3 weeks, calls are going to automated voice message


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

Raj02 said:


> Any recent response from CO AM from team 33,I am trying to contact him for the past 3 weeks, calls are going to automated voice message


Hi Raj, could you let me know the Number, on which you're calling. My CO is also from Team 33... Please send me the phone number by private message...
Thanks...


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Any recent response from CO AM from team 33,I am trying to contact him for the past 3 weeks, calls are going to automated voice message


Same here for another CO of same team 33. Got to know from another thread that the officers may change teams during the july time of the year.. Hope this shouldn't delay the file movement.


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi 

I applied for 489 (SS) visa and i got CO allocate to my app on 11-07-2013 and the CO is from (Brisbane Team 33) initial "DC" any infor regarding this. he asked me for Form-80 . i have sent him.


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for 489 (SS) visa and i got CO allocate to my app on 11-07-2013 and the CO is from (Brisbane Team 33) initial "DC" any infor regarding this. he asked me for Form-80 . i have sent him.


Hi Preet,when did you send your form80 and when did DC ask for it?

DC requested on the 4th of July for my 8 years payslips,form80 (me & spouse),language proficiency evidence of spouse and employment evidence of previous employment. I submitted all the documents on the 10th of July,but yet to receive any info from DC.

I am expecting your response.

Thanks


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> Hi Preet,when did you send your form80 and when did DC ask for it?
> 
> DC requested on the 4th of July for my 8 years payslips,form80 (me & spouse),language proficiency evidence of spouse and employment evidence of previous employment. I submitted all the documents on the 10th of July,but yet to receive any info from DC.
> 
> ...


Hi

actualy i got the co allocated on 11-07-2013 and on that day he told me to email foem 80 but i had also uploaded the same on ecome month before but again i had to email the form 80...till now did not get any update from them...


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> Hi Preet,when did you send your form80 and when did DC ask for it?
> 
> DC requested on the 4th of July for my 8 years payslips,form80 (me & spouse),language proficiency evidence of spouse and employment evidence of previous employment. I submitted all the documents on the 10th of July,but yet to receive any info from DC.
> 
> ...


Hi Razaqng, My CO is also "DC". And I also lodged my application on 18th May. In your signature, its written "GRANT: 12/7/2013". So did you got the grant or still waiting ???
Also, DC never contacted me, I rang DIAC almost 2 weeks back, and they told me my CO information... I uploaded all the Documents, but still, no communication from the CO (DC)...


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

zdeveloper said:


> Hi Razaqng, My CO is also "DC". And I also lodged my application on 18th May. In your signature, its written "GRANT: 12/7/2013". So did you got the grant or still waiting ???
> Also, DC never contacted me, I rang DIAC almost 2 weeks back, and they told me my CO information... I uploaded all the Documents, but still, no communication from the CO (DC)...



Hi zdeveloper

I also lodged visa 489 on 18 may and co allocated on 11-07-2013 and asked for form-80 on same day i sent the form-80 after that no confirmation from them.


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi zdeveloper
> 
> I also lodged visa 489 on 18 may and co allocated on 11-07-2013 and asked for form-80 on same day i sent the form-80 after that no confirmation from them.


Hi preet,

Do you have any dependents in your application (Wife, kids, etc...) ? Because I heard that those who applied with their families gets the Grant a bit late...
But still, its been more than 2 months for all of us...


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

zdeveloper said:


> Hi Razaqng, My CO is also "DC". And I also lodged my application on 18th May. In your signature, its written "GRANT: 12/7/2013". So did you got the grant or still waiting ???
> Also, DC never contacted me, I rang DIAC almost 2 weeks back, and they told me my CO information... I uploaded all the Documents, but still, no communication from the CO (DC)...


zdeveloper, I have not got the grant, I thought it would be granted on Thursday since have submitted all the requested documents last week Wednesday.

I would suggest to you to upload some of the docs DC requested me to submit to avoid further delay. I hope he would grant you without contacting you.

From the look of things, it seemed DC did not work this week.

Anyway,I hope and pray that we all get granted next by God's grace.

Regards.


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> zdeveloper, I have not got the grant, I thought it would be granted on Thursday since have submitted all the requested documents last week Wednesday.
> 
> I would suggest to you to upload some of the docs DC requested me to submit to avoid further delay. I hope he would grant you without contacting you.
> 
> ...


Inshaa Allah, we will get the grant soon. Could you please list me all the documents that you uploaded (from start till now)...


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

zdeveloper said:


> Hi preet,
> 
> Do you have any dependents in your application (Wife, kids, etc...) ? Because I heard that those who applied with their families gets the Grant a bit late...
> But still, its been more than 2 months for all of us...


Hi zdeveloper

No i am single in my application and i also have state sponsership


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Any communication from T33 today? Again the call to CO lands in automated voice message.


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

Same here, for me no update from team 33 for the past one month still waiting!!!!!


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Raj02 said:


> Same here, for me no update from team 33 for the past one month still waiting!!!!!




Hi guys

Do not call them it would delay the process so please wait till there confirmation. it is told by the CO...


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do not call them it would delay the process so please wait till there confirmation. it is told by the CO...


did u contact ur CO,any idea why is t33 delaying grants


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

rahul897 said:


> did u contact ur CO,any idea why is t33 delaying grants


ya today i had word with him, he told about the once he got all the information and finalized then he will inform you. so who are from india, pak should wait till externel checks complete.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

*hi*



preet_s393 said:


> ya today i had word with him, he told about the once he got all the information and finalized then he will inform you. so who are from india, pak should wait till externel checks complete.


oh damn,what is ur CO initials...but its not compulsory for indians to undergo external checks that depends on case officer,many here from india got grants without external checks,so are u undergoing exteernal check,how long wil check take place


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

rahul897 said:


> oh damn,what is ur CO initials...but its not compulsory for indians to undergo external checks that depends on case officer,many here from india got grants without external checks,so are u undergoing exteernal check,how long wil check take place



CO is "DC" from Team 33.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

preet_s393 said:


> CO is "DC" from Team 33.


are u undergoing external check

howlong check take place
give diac numbe at wat time u cal them


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Waiting...*

Yeah.. I have submitted my documents on june 28th... still awaiting my results.. they are taking quite some time for the approvals...


Hopefully they will process these applications by end of this week.


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know guys, but going through different conversations of this forum I have found team 33 the most efficient and effective team out of all. In fact mine was also team 33 and It took exactly 1 month in my case. Lodged my application on 29th May, CO allocated on 10th June and Visa granted on 1st July. So it was basically exact 1 month. Whatever, I wish both vjferny & Raj2 all the best. And guys, be patient! You will get yours soon in sha Allah. Cheers guys.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Syed F said:


> I don't know guys, but going through different conversations of this forum I have found team 33 the most efficient and effective team out of all. In fact mine was also team 33 and It took exactly 1 month in my case. Lodged my application on 29th May, CO allocated on 10th June and Visa granted on 1st July. So it was basically exact 1 month. Whatever, I wish both vjferny & Raj2 all the best. And guys, be patient! You will get yours soon in sha Allah. Cheers guys.


Thank you, Syed.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

*hi*



vjferny said:


> Thank you, Syed.


did u contact ur co ,any idea why is it taking so long


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

What are external checks ??


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

Today morning I received the Golden Mail from my CO.......the most awaited mail Visa Grant
Very much happy and more than that great relief, was bit tensed when the grant was getting delayed and when I was trying to contact the CO, no response received.

My timelines are as follows

Visa application 4th may 2013
Medicals+ PCC 8th may
CO allotment 16th may Name - AM
Clarification by CO 21st May and the compliance 24th May
Further Clarification by CO 7th June and the compliance by 26th June 
Visa Grant 23rd July


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Today morning I received the Golden Mail from my CO.......the most awaited mail Visa Grant
> Very much happy and more than that great relief, was bit tensed when the grant was getting delayed and when I was trying to contact the CO, no response received.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> ...


many congrats,how many points u claimed? what were the clarifications by co on both stages,could u elaborate,


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Today morning I received the Golden Mail from my CO.......the most awaited mail Visa Grant
> Very much happy and more than that great relief, was bit tensed when the grant was getting delayed and when I was trying to contact the CO, no response received.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> ...


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gowrish (Jul 23, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Today morning I received the Golden Mail from my CO.......the most awaited mail Visa Grant
> Very much happy and more than that great relief, was bit tensed when the grant was getting delayed and when I was trying to contact the CO, no response received.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> ...


Congrats buddy...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Today morning I received the Golden Mail from my CO.......the most awaited mail Visa Grant
> Very much happy and more than that great relief, was bit tensed when the grant was getting delayed and when I was trying to contact the CO, no response received.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> ...


Congrates Raj. :clap2: This is a great news. Wish you great luck and life in Australia.


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> many congrats,how many points u claimed? what were the clarifications by co on both stages,could u elaborate,


:cheer2:Thanks Rahul for your wishes, in fact i had only 60 points including WA state sponsorship and I applied for 190.

clarification asked by my CO was related to my employment and family, in one of my experience certificate only start date and end date was mentioned and he was clarifying about roles and responsibilities.


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Congrates Raj. :clap2: This is a great news. Wish you great luck and life in Australia.


 Thanks vjferny, mithu,gowrish

Hope you people also get your visas soon


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

@All,pls I mailed my CO (DC) today to find out if he has received the docs I sent and the status of my application.He responded within 2 hours (surprised) confirming he received them and also said our medicals are through and currently being assessed by the medical officer commonwealth.

Pls I need clarification on what he meant by our medicals are being assessed by the MOC.Does it mean that our medicals were referred for further checks? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

*Help*

@All,pls I mailed my CO (DC) today to find out if he has received the docs I sent and the status of my application.He responded within 2 hours (surprised) confirming he received them and also said our medicals are through and currently being assessed by the medical officer commonwealth.

Pls I need clarification on what he meant by our medicals are being assessed by the MOC.Does it mean that our medicals were referred for further checks? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Gowrish (Jul 23, 2013)

I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....  


ANZSCO code : 262113
IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013 
ACS Result - 16/JAN/2013
EOI Applied - 07/FEB/2013
NSW SS Approved - 28/MAY/2013
Visa Lodged - 06 /JUN/2013
PCC - 10/JUN/2013
Medicals - 17/JUN/2013
CO Allocated - 24/JUN/2013
Last Doc uploaded - 25/JUN/2013
Visa Granted - 24/JULY/2013

All the best guys...


----------



## Gowrish (Jul 23, 2013)

Raj02 said:


> Thanks vjferny, mithu,gowrish
> 
> Hope you people also get your visas soon


wow....Raj...your wish came true in a day ....yipeeee I got my visa today (24th July)
Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Gowrish said:


> I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....
> 
> ANZSCO code : 262113
> IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gowrish said:


> I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code : 262113
> ...


Congrats buddy :clap2:lane:when you are travelling?


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello guys,


any update from Team 33 in this week ??? nothing from my side

is there any one 489 (Regional Sponsor) visa candidate in this thread ????


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys ... What is Team 33 upto ? Have they gone on sleep mode or some sorta vacations ? 

Here's my timeline:

190 Filed - 6th May 2013
CO Team 33 Assigned - 5th June 2013
PCC - 11th June 2013
Requested Docs uploaded - 22nd June 2013
Grant - CO ABSCONDING !!!!!!

Where are you Mr CASE OFFICER ??

Feeling annoyed !

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Guys ... What is Team 33 upto ? Have they gone on sleep mode or some sorta vacations ?
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ...


Let's be hopeful that tomorrow would bring good news to everyone expecting grant from team33,I think they have exhausted the allocation for the month.

Also I think MOC might be delaying grant for applicants whose health results were referred.

Wish everyone good luck from tomorrow.Cheers:spit:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Ameen ....!


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Ameen ....!


cud i know what are ur CO initials,im also from team 33


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> cud i know what are ur CO initials,im also from team 33


Rahul, my consultant didnt share that information with me ! Sorry bro 

All i can say is Team 33 is slowest


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Rahul, my consultant didnt share that information with me ! Sorry bro
> 
> All i can say is Team 33 is slowest


yes i applied on 3rd may for 189 stil no contact from Co,even i applied thru agent,he shared everything as these are mara rules,ur agent shud also send u copies of wat he discusses with CO or else u can sue him.
team 33 is very slow


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> yes i applied on 3rd may for 189 stil no contact from Co,even i applied thru agent,he shared everything as these are mara rules,ur agent shud also send u copies of wat he discusses with CO or else u can sue him.
> team 33 is very slow


Oh really ? I didnt know that according to MARA rules, the consultant needs to forward you the conversations with Case Officers .. Can you please provide me the link that says it ?

Thanks buddy.. It'll help me a lot


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Oh really ? I didnt know that according to MARA rules, the consultant needs to forward you the conversations with Case Officers .. Can you please provide me the link that says it ?
> 
> Thanks buddy.. It'll help me a lot


may be agent dint want 2 tel u so that u dont trouble co ,but its for certain agent has to give u details of CO as my agent sent me a letter and in that in bold aplhabets was mentioned ATTENTION: CASE OFFICER- LZ.u can check on net rules of mara


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

My agent is not MARA registered but DIAC Offshore Registered id is 3016896


----------



## indijoe (Aug 1, 2013)

*CO LS Any experience - Team 33 Brisbane*

Does any one has any experience with CO with initials LS from Team 33 Brisbane?

CO: Assigned 16/7/13 - PCC and Medical - 18/7/13 - Awaiting Response.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

rahul897 said:


> cud i know what are ur CO initials,im also from team 33


mine is "DC"


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine is 'I dont Know'


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

pinkray said:


> mine is "DC"


Hi Pinkray,my co is also DC,did he ask you for any docs?I applied on the 18th of May as well.Is your medical referred?I was informed that my medical was referred.

I wish you good luck.Cheers.


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Mates,
Any update from Team 33. Anyone has recently got response/ communication from CO-LW?

Thanks,
vj


----------



## indijoe (Aug 1, 2013)

*Health Check up confusion ???*

Guys, 
Post health examination, the "Organize my health examination" link has been updated with "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." except for my wife, which still says organize my health examination. 

In the form I see that 501 Medical Examination is INCOMPLETE (Clinic name of the hospital is mentioned) and for other like 502 chest X-Ray Examination and HIV test is completed. 

Has any one encountered such situation ? Please advice.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> Hi Pinkray,my co is also DC,did he ask you for any docs?I applied on the 18th of May as well.Is your medical referred?I was informed that my medical was referred.
> 
> I wish you good luck.Cheers.


Hi Razaqng,

my CO, Mr.DC did ask for the following
1.Medical
2. extended proof of relationship

how did you know that your medicals were referred? did he send an email to you? just curious coz i havent heard from him since.

all the very best and "it's" just around the corner 
Thanks


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

pinkray said:


> Hi Razaqng,
> 
> my CO, Mr.DC did ask for the following
> 1.Medical
> ...


Yes DC mailed that my medical results are through and currently being assessed by MOC.I got this mail from him when I contacted him about the status of my application and to ask if he received the documents I sent in response yto his request.

I hope we receive our grants this week,cos I am so tired of this waiting and unbearable suspense every week.Regards:worried:


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

pinkray said:


> Hi Razaqng,
> 
> my CO, Mr.DC did ask for the following
> 1.Medical
> ...


My CO asked for the same stuff ! Medicals and extended proof of my wedding !

Uploaded everything on 22nd June ... Havn't heard anything ever since !

Keep in touch !


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi ishaan

Harpreet this side from chandigarh...i have applied for 489 provisonal residency visa on 18 may, case is still in processing..... co is DC...

thanks


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi ishaan
> 
> Harpreet this side from chandigarh...i have applied for 489 provisonal residency visa on 18 may, case is still in processing..... co is DC...
> 
> thanks


Hi Harpreet .. Looks like everybody from Team 33 is on the same bloody boat !! Wake up Case Officers !!
Still waiting waiting and waiting !

Cheers
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

dont worry team 6 adelaide,, mot even breath....nothing from them


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> My CO asked for the same stuff ! Medicals and extended proof of my wedding !
> 
> Uploaded everything on 22nd June ... Havn't heard anything ever since !
> 
> Keep in touch !


Hi ishaanchal,

what additional documents did you furnish to satisfy the "extended proof of relationship" requirement?

i provided my CO with the marriage certificate but i have a feeling that it may not be enough.

could you please help
Thanks


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone with Brisbane Team 33 Case Officer NV? I've got no news from him/ her since June 24.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

smiling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone with Brisbane Team 33 Case Officer NV? I've got no news from him/ her since June 24.


call ur co and ask wats status of app,hw many points u claimed
did u email ur co til nw?


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

Rahul - Thanks. I claimed 60 points.

Is the phone number provided in the email their direct phone line?

I sent her email checking status 8 days ago, no reply yet.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

pinkray said:


> Hi ishaanchal,
> 
> what additional documents did you furnish to satisfy the "extended proof of relationship" requirement?
> 
> ...


And the feeling was right..just received an email from CO stating -marriage certificate isnt enough and i must revisit the request checklist...
Please suggest


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

pinkray said:


> And the feeling was right..just received an email from CO stating -marriage certificate isnt enough and i must revisit the request checklist...
> Please suggest


pinkray: how long have you been married? i have been married for 1.5 years.. would they ask me too? btw this is weird if they are not okay with the marriage certificate. 
i have included my name in my spouse's passport. will it suffice as a proof?

thanks.


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi expats,

I've been assigned to Brisbane GSM Team 33 CO with initials LR.
I had submitted all the documents last September 2012 and couldn't do the meds as my wife was pregnant at that time.
Was asked to complete the meds only after baby's delivery so that the little one too is included in the application. 
So did my meds after delivery and was diagnosed with diabetes. The panel of doctor here uploaded my report online with a special letter mentioning my health status and level of diabetes (which is non-critical). This was done on 28-June-2013.
It's been more than a month and I haven't received any reply from the CO.
When asked my agent to contact the CO, LR replied saying that she is still waiting my medical clearance. 
Now I am not sure whether this process is a stringent one and genuinely takes 8 weeks time or is it that I have to go any more process further. 

Has anyone experienced such situation ?

Regards
SKT


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

pinkray said:


> Hi ishaanchal,
> 
> what additional documents did you furnish to satisfy the "extended proof of relationship" requirement?
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks for writing !

I have already given them my Marriage Certificate, but they wanted something else. So i gave them:

1) Social Invitations addressed to me and my wife
2) Joint Air Travel Tickets
3) Joint International Hotel Booking Details
4) Joint Visa Stamped for another Asian Country
5) Letter from Bank stating that we hold a Joint Saving Account with them 

Cheers !


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*CO KD, Team 33*

Anyone has assigned CO KD from Team 33 ?


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes I had KD from Team 31 (later on Team 33). I got grant 3 weeks back.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anybody have CO "E" ?


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Anyone has assigned CO KD from Team 33 ?


Yup. Waiting.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

shresthaz said:


> Yes I had KD from Team 31 (later on Team 33). I got grant 3 weeks back.


Can you share your timeline ?


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

shresthaz said:


> Yes I had KD from Team 31 (later on Team 33). I got grant 3 weeks back.



Hi shresthaz,


i want to ask you one thing, did you face any interview or any communication Phoen call from DIAC or Australia High commission before visa grant. i heard that they call or take short interview to every visa aplicant plz tell me??


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi shresthaz,
> 
> 
> i want to ask you one thing, did you face any interview or any communication Phoen call from DIAC or Australia High commission before visa grant. i heard that they call or take short interview to every visa aplicant plz tell me??



Hello Guyz

This question is also for all others members, please assists???

thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hello Guyz
> 
> This question is also for all others members, please assists???
> 
> thanks


Yes buddy.... CHeck my previous posts..... U will get your answer


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

shresthaz said:


> Yes I had KD from Team 31 (later on Team 33). I got grant 3 weeks back.


Congrats for your grant. BTW, did u apply 189 / 190 ? Same experience I have, first 31, then 33. But I have observed few candidates under KD, couple of days back she told me she is working 150 candidates that make delay us but I didnt find its reflect in this forum. However, it is under security check in my case since May. Thank you


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats for your grant. BTW, did u apply 189 / 190 ? Same experience I have, first 31, then 33. But I have observed few candidates under KD, couple of days back she told me she is working 150 candidates that make delay us but I didnt find its reflect in this forum. However, it is under security check in my case since May. Thank you


Hi Mirza, How is everything? Did the CO give you any timeframe by when security checks would be completed? I think my case is under SC aswell.


----------



## Syed F (Jun 25, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats for your grant. BTW, did u apply 189 / 190 ? Same experience I have, first 31, then 33. But I have observed few candidates under KD, couple of days back she told me she is working 150 candidates that make delay us but I didnt find its reflect in this forum. However, it is under security check in my case since May. Thank you


Hi Australia1 & Mirza_755, I would say both of you are a bit unlucky. But please don't lose hope. You will get it sooner or later in sha Allah. All three of us belong to the same country. I lodged my visa application to DIAC on 29th May, CO allocated on 10th June (Team 33, case officer LW earlier, later granted by JL) and got the grant on 1st July alhamdulillah. Yours wont be long in sha Allah. Lets hope for the best & keep praying. Cheers.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Syed F said:


> Hi Australia1 & Mirza_755, I would say both of you are a bit unlucky. But please don't lose hope. You will get it sooner or later in sha Allah. All three of us belong to the same country. I lodged my visa application to DIAC on 29th May, CO allocated on 10th June (Team 33, case officer LW earlier, later granted by JL) and got the grant on 1st July alhamdulillah. Yours wont be long in sha Allah. Lets hope for the best & keep praying. Cheers.


Hi Syed, thank you for support. Many countries except BD and Pakistan applicants got their grant soon but why not we are that creates frustration. I know 5 BD applicants (2 - 176, 3- 175) in my office they don't get grant yet and already passed about 2 years. No reason for any one. Recently you and few others received grant but 190, no light for 189. However, without hope really we have nothing to do.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hi Mirza, How is everything? Did the CO give you any timeframe by when security checks would be completed? I think my case is under SC aswell.


Don,t worry man. Keep patient, insallah we will get after SC.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Don,t worry man. Keep patient, insallah we will get after SC.


Thanks Syed and Mirza. I am not really worried. Just concerned that I may have to redo medical and PCC for the whole family if the security checks goes beyond 1 year. I still find no reason for COs to request medical and PCCs and then put it under security checks. As both these documents have 1 year validity and security check may take longer than that. Only conclusion I can come up with is that the CO expects the security checks to be completed before 1 year :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

guys dont give up, is just waiting time, have a look at IT new rules,, there is so much unluck, be happy where you are,,,,,,remember who applied and got invited will be granted, motther of time.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> guys dont give up, is just waiting time, have a look at IT new rules,, there is so much unluck, be happy where you are,,,,,,remember who applied and got invited will be granted, motther of time.


True, very true. Howz ur tax work going Ivetka?


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> guys dont give up, is just waiting time, have a look at IT new rules,, there is so much unluck, be happy where you are,,,,,,remember who applied and got invited will be granted, motther of time.


What are the IT New Rules Ivetka ??? Please share...


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

frodo12 said:


> Can you share your timeline ?


Of course.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

good, i am going home now i worked there only as contract,, going home for holiday cant wait after 2y,,, 

Once i come back want some good work, will see my plans are government,,, hope get it


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> good, i am going home now i worked there only as contract,, going home for holiday cant wait after 2y,,,
> 
> Once i come back want some good work, will see my plans are government,,, hope get it


Congratulations


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Grant Received*

Received my grant letter today morning, at a time when I was least expecting it. Made my day. CO did not contact me for any additional documents, and finalized my case in a month. Awesome !!!

Best of luck folks. You will receive yours soon....


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning, at a time when I was least expecting it. Made my day. CO did not contact me for any additional documents, and finalized my case in a month. Awesome !!!
> 
> Best of luck folks. You will receive yours soon....


Congratulations!


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Congratulations!


Hi vjferny,

Pls what are the initials of your CO,mine is DC.

I saw remedical on your timeline,what is the nature of the remedical.What did they ask you to do in again,was there any issue with you medical results?

I would appreciate your swift response.Good luck.Cheers


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All,
I have been allocated CO Team 33 Brisbane today only and they have asked me to send Birth Certificate/Age proof.

This is the mail that I got today along with CO Allocation and I have already cleared Medicals and Submitted PCC

"*IF YOUR COUNTRY DOES NOT PROVIDE BIRTH CERTFICATE,PLEASE PROVIDE WRITTEN NOTIFICATION STATING THIS and provide your country's equivalent documentation for example secondary school certificate, family book extracts, or family census register*".

IS THERE A STANDARD FORM FOR THIS KIND OF NOTICATION? I have only senior secondary certificate and no other Birth Certificate. PL GUIDE ME.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning, at a time when I was least expecting it. Made my day. CO did not contact me for any additional documents, and finalized my case in a month. Awesome !!!
> 
> Best of luck folks. You will receive yours soon....


Congrats............My CO is also KD and waiting for her final email


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Razaqng said:


> Hi vjferny,
> 
> Pls what are the initials of your CO,mine is DC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mine was LW and now KD. I have to do additional test (LFT) becoz I had hep B traces in my blood test. If they find abnormalities in your medical test, they may ask for additional test, this is common.

Hope this helps


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

pnk said:


> Hi All,
> I have been allocated CO Team 33 Brisbane today only and they have asked me to send Birth Certificate/Age proof.
> 
> This is the mail that I got today along with CO Allocation and I have already cleared Medicals and Submitted PCC
> ...


wats ur case officer initials


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine was LW and now KD. I have to do additional test (LFT) becoz I had hep B traces in my blood test. If they find abnormalities in your medical test, they may ask for additional test, this is common.
> 
> Hope this helps


I am sure, your will receive your grant soon.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

pnk said:


> Hi All,
> I have been allocated CO Team 33 Brisbane today only and they have asked me to send Birth Certificate/Age proof.
> 
> This is the mail that I got today along with CO Allocation and I have already cleared Medicals and Submitted PCC
> ...


PAN Card, Passport, AADHAR, Voter ID


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

tired of waiting. initially had Brisbane team 31 and application moved to LR of Team 33. they have referred me to Adelaide team 13 since Brisbane team is loaded. 
I was asked to submit further particulars since 18/7/2013

Timeline:

EOI - 12/12/2012
Invited - 7/1/2013
Lodged - 24/1/2013
Medicals referred 11/2/2013
CO assigned 25/4/2013 (team 31 Brisbane - VL)
Medicals cleared - 15/6/2013
New CO = LR of Brisbane 33 - 15/6/2013 - referred me to Adelaide 
Team 13 - Adelaide asked for additional stuff - 18/7/2013
and now waiting


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

anybody's the same CO - same scenario as mine?


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Rabee said:


> anybody's the same CO - same scenario as mine?


My CO is LR of Brisbane Team 33. You can have a look at my timeline, still waiting myself. 
Anyone else with the same CO by any chance?


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

TV Buff said:


> My CO is LR of Brisbane Team 33. You can have a look at my timeline, still waiting myself.
> Anyone else with the same CO by any chance?


oh that is very slow. have they asked for fresh police certificates or new medicals since it took such long time?


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Rabee said:


> oh that is very slow. have they asked for fresh police certificates or new medicals since it took such long time?


No. PCC/Medicals are valid for a year since the date they are issued/you take them. Still have a couple of months before that happens.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking at the timeline, this team 33 is performing reallllllllly slowwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

I got allocated to team 33 today .. dont know if i should be excited or not.. looking at the comments that the team is tooo slow.. anyways.. the operator told me my medicals look fine.. 
Any idea how long to assign the CO after you have been assigned to team ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

It takes 1-2 weeks to get CO assigned after you are assigned to a team.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Anyone with brisbane team 33 with CO ES?


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Mates,

Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.

My timelines are at my signature. 

Regards,
vjf


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...


Long 6 months waiting for you, but at last :lalala: congratulation when you are planning to move?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...


congratulations
whats ur co initials,im with team 33,did ur co contact u for any other docs.why did u give additional meds and any verification or background checks took place


----------



## vjferny (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks mates.

@Raj02 - Yeah, thanks!. Will be moving by late October or early Nov.

@Rahul897 - Mine was LW and later changed to KD. I am not aware of any background check. I had my medicals B graded for Hep B for which I was asked to do LFT as additional test. Everything was fine and I had to submit form 815 as health undertaking. Later there was some technical/system level issue with my application. Finally resolved and got the grant yesterday.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Mates,
> 
> Got my grant today after a long wait and twists in the tales. Thanks for all your support and wishes and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> ...



Congratulations...


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I am in big problem so please help me. i had a word with my CO today (Team 33, DC) regarding my application status and he told me that he will not consider my Pre Qualification Work Experince as i Completed my Masters in Sep-2011 and before that i have work experince from Dec 2007 to till 2013 (5years) but as in my skill assesment My Masters and 5 years exp is mentioned as suitable by ACS. and today CO told me that he will consult with their boss and then he will make a decision. i think they will reject my visa and my all money will went in vain.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

preet_s393 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am in big problem so please help me. i had a word with my CO today (Team 33, DC) regarding my application status and he told me that he will not consider my Pre Qualification Work Experince as i Completed my Masters in Sep-2011 and before that i have work experince from Dec 2007 to till 2013 (5years) but as in my skill assesment My Masters and 5 years exp is mentioned as suitable by ACS. and today CO told me that he will consult with their boss and then he will make a decision. i think they will reject my visa and my all money will went in vain.


i am somewhat confused..u completed masters in 2011 so u started in 2009,so how can u consider work exp between 2009 and 2011


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Rahul

I did my diploma in computer networking in 2007 after that i got a job then i took admission in masters and complete my study along with job. now ACS considered my qualification Masters and also the entire 5 years exp in letter but now CO is saying they will consider only after masters. but should be consider by ACS to me.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> I did my diploma in computer networking in 2007 after that i got a job then i took admission in masters and complete my study along with job. now ACS considered my qualification Masters and also the entire 5 years exp in letter but now CO is saying they will consider only after masters. but should be consider by ACS to me.


i guess acs has made some kind of an error in assessing your application because while studying ,to do a job is considered as part time and not full time.
this is what co wants in the employment reference letter as well


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been allocated CO with initials E in Team Brisbane 33
Any idea about her?
Thanks


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been allocated CO E...A in Team Brisbane 33
Any idea about her?
she has asked for Birth Certificates. I SUBMITTED them. I again got a mail stating that the Birth Certificate of my daughter dsnt mentions Mother's name. so I sent her proof of that. I wonder what next I will be asked for?


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am in big problem so please help me. i had a word with my CO today (Team 33, DC) regarding my application status and he told me that he will not consider my Pre Qualification Work Experince as i Completed my Masters in Sep-2011 and before that i have work experince from Dec 2007 to till 2013 (5years) but as in my skill assesment My Masters and 5 years exp is mentioned as suitable by ACS. and today CO told me that he will consult with their boss and then he will make a decision. i think they will reject my visa and my all money will went in vain.


Hi guys as my visa result is still comming can i convey the CO to include 5years work experience as i have serached DIAC website it is not mentioned anywhere on the website regarding the Pre qualification work experience diac says the work expericene should be minimum 20 hrs per week fulltine that it.


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys I got the skill assesment so please take a look and please advice me how many points i will get from my Qualification ? 
and How many Points i will get for My Work Experince ????


Assesment Format i got:

Your Skill have been assesed to be suitable for migration under 262113( System Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Master of Science in Computer and Information Technology from Punjab Technical University Completed September 2011 has been assesed as Comparable to AQF Master Degree with a Major in Computing.

Your work Experiance has been calculated as follow on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

Dates: 12/07 to 08/12 (4yrs 8mnth)
Position: System Administrator
Employer: ???????
Country: India

Dates: 08-12 to 08-13 (1years)
Position: System Administrator
Employers: ??????
Country: India


guys Please advice me how many point i will get for education and work experince


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

pinkray said:


> CO allocated on 12th July 2013 from Brisbane T33,initials DC. Requested for Health Evidence and additional evidence of relationship.


pinkray - Exactly the same for me - ditto (other than date of course I got DCampbell on 6th). But looking at your time line this DC fellow seems to be taking his own sweet time.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

keer said:


> I contacted DIAC yesterday, didn't get any news, the operator said he is not sure whether my CO start my assessment or not. Can anyone in this thread send me a private message if u know my CO's contact phone or email please? His initial is DC, from Brisbane T 33. Thank you.Nearly two months now, waiting too long, start to lose my patient. God bless everyone in this thread.


keer, whatever happened to you mate ? Did DC bring in good news or what ? Whats your time line ?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> I did my diploma in computer networking in 2007 after that i got a job then i took admission in masters and complete my study along with job. now ACS considered my qualification Masters and also the entire 5 years exp in letter but now CO is saying they will consider only after masters. but should be consider by ACS to me.


Hi Preet,

That's sad, was your diploma assessed by ACS? Your Master was full time or parttime or was it distance learning ?

Did you claim 10 points for your diploma 
or you claimed 15 points for master ?

These answers can really to all.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi friends 

I just came to know I am also assigned to brisbane 33 team. I think this will be a good forum to know whats happenning in this area.


Cheers!


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Achin said:


> Hi Preet,
> 
> That's sad, was your diploma assessed by ACS? Your Master was full time or parttime or was it distance learning ?
> 
> ...



Hi achin

Assesment Format i got:

Your Skill have been assesed to be suitable for migration under 262113( System Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Master of Science in Computer and Information Technology from Punjab Technical University Completed September 2011 has been assesed as Comparable to AQF Master Degree with a Major in Computing.

Your work Experiance has been calculated as follow on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

Dates: 12/07 to 08/12 (4yrs 8mnth)
Position: System Administrator
Employer: ???????
Country: India

Dates: 08-12 to 08-13 (1years)
Position: System Administrator
Employers: ??????
Country: India


guys Please advice me how many point i will get for education and work experince


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys anyone assigned to CO named KD .. from team 33 brisbane. .


----------



## bhupesh545 (Jan 1, 2013)

Case office with initials LS assigned. She has asked for my PCC and also med/PCC for my wife and kid though they are not included in my application. It might take me a month to arrange all documents.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*CO KD, Team 33*



hafeezsl said:


> Guys anyone assigned to CO named KD .. from team 33 brisbane. .


Please mention your signature. So far, I am alone with KD this moment from this forum and security assessment has been running for my case. Here have one update under CO named KD

Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
frodo12 – 189 – India – Applied on 27th May 2013 – CO assigned 15th July 2013 – Grant 20th August 2013
vjferny – 189 – India – Applied on 6th March 2013 – CO assigned 18th April 2013 – Grant 29th August 2013


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Please mention your signature. So far, I am alone with KD this moment from this forum and security assessment has been running for my case. Here have one update under CO named KD
> 
> Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
> shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
> ...


Mine is as follows

Hafeez - 189 - Sri Lanka - Applied on 16th July 2013 - CO Assigned on 5th Sep I think - Grant : Anxiously Waiting


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

preet_s393 said:


> Hi achin
> 
> Assesment Format i got:
> 
> ...



Preet, 

I can only advice that if your diploma would have accessed by ACS, things would hv been simpler. 

1) Try to send a convincing email to your co saying that even though the master is done later but as per the diploma you are skilled.

2) I would suggest take help of some professional, for example search for Mark Northam (Northam & Associates) and buy a 1hr session to discuss your case. 


Please I would like to tell you I am no way connected to Mark nor did I took any paid consultancy from him but, I just found his reference in another sites/forums and found his advice very helpful to people. 


Thanks,
Achin


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

What is the average time taken by CO's to reply to your mails ? 
This DC fellow doesn't seem to reply at all. More than 4 days since I sent him a mail


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi friends

Anyone assigned to a CO with the first name Lachlan in team 33 Brisbane?

Regards


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> What is the average time taken by CO's to reply to your mails ?
> This DC fellow doesn't seem to reply at all. More than 4 days since I sent him a mail


Hello happybuddha,

DC is also my CO I've mailed him twice in last 3-4 weeks,but he didn't reply.Am suspecting he's on leave.

has he contacted you before?

He mentioned in last mail sent to me that additional checks are going on my application.I don't even know what these additional checks are.

Pls let me know whenever he responds to your mail.

Anyway,I wish you success.Good luck.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, he has contacted me only once in the beginning when he asked for the documents. After which no contact. One other question. The mail says to mention the name of CO and his id etc in subject line... but when you hit reply in the mail, the CO name and all details are already present in the subject line.So my question is do you simply hit reply - type your mail and hit send ? Or do you change the subject line etc ? I think if all applicants on this forum with DC as CO can chime in, we can know for sure if he is on vacation or whatever 




Razaqng said:


> Hello happybuddha,
> 
> DC is also my CO I've mailed him twice in last 3-4 weeks,but he didn't reply.Am suspecting he's on leave.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Yes, he has contacted me only once in the beginning when he asked for the documents. After which no contact. One other question. The mail says to mention the name of CO and his id etc in subject line... but when you hit reply in the mail, the CO name and all details are already present in the subject line.So my question is do you simply hit reply - type your mail and hit send ? Or do you change the subject line etc ? I think if all applicants on this forum with DC as CO can chime in, we can know for sure if he is on vacation or whatever


Hi happybuddah,I got a response from him yesterday saying our medicals are yet to be finalised and he is awaiting the finalisation of the checks.

Just exercise patience,he would soon reply your mail.Regards.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> Hi happybuddah,I got a response from him yesterday saying our medicals are yet to be finalised and he is awaiting the finalisation of the checks.
> 
> Just exercise patience,he would soon reply your mail.Regards.


Sure. Thanks for posting, I hope to get a mail reply. So when did you go for the medicals ? And how long it will take to be finalised ? 
I got email from him last week and this Friday I am going for medicals. Thats the only doc remaining from my side. Any idea how long it will take after the medical test s?


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Sure. Thanks for posting, I hope to get a mail reply. So when did you go for the medicals ? And how long it will take to be finalised ?
> I got email from him last week and this Friday I am going for medicals. Thats the only doc remaining from my side. Any idea how long it will take after the medical test s?


We did our medicals on the 5th of June,2013,but after over 2 months Global Health Office requested for particular specification of results (x-ray and HIV test results) to be re-uploaded to meet specific specifications by the panel clinic.We have requested the panel clinic to that and same was done by 19th of August,2013,but he told me he has seen it and the MOC would have to assess it. 

Let me also let you know that once you click the reply button no need to type anything in the subject line.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

hi all,
I received my grant yesterday. I could do all this without using any agent because of this forum only. Thanks to all of you.



Application date-28th June, Date of CO allocation- 21st August- Date of Grant-12 Sep


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

pnk said:


> hi all,
> I received my grant yesterday. I could do all this without using any agent because of this forum only. Thanks to all of you.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Who was your CO


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Who was your CO


CO was EA


----------



## preet_s393 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi guyz,


anyone knows who is the new immigration minister of austrlia, i think there was election recenlty may be australia has got the new imigration officer please tell me?


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Anyone assigned to a CO with the first name Lachlan in team 33 Brisbane?
> 
> Regards


Yeah, L.R, he's my CO.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

pnk said:


> hi all,
> I received my grant yesterday. I could do all this without using any agent because of this forum only. Thanks to all of you.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man..

share your timeline will you?


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> A little update. After asking for my Medicals, PCC and Proof of Relationship in June 2013, My CO has asked again for my PCC. (The PCC which i provided him earlier in June 2013 is expired now as i got it done a year ago)
> 
> ...


Wish you all the best Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks ! A Little more update !
> 
> When i went into the PSK Chandigarh Office to collect my PCC, they told me that they cant issue me one because the Validity of my passport is expiring in January 2013.
> 
> ...


Yeah, buddy next week you will come victorious:first: we all ray2: for you

your long-waited patience will pay off...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah, buddy next week you will come victorious:first: we all ray2: for you
> 
> your long-waited patience will pay off...


Thanks and We (I and My Wife) will pray for your Direct Grant :drum:


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks ! A Little more update !
> 
> When i went into the PSK Chandigarh Office to collect my PCC, they told me that they cant issue me one because the Validity of my passport is expiring in January 2013.
> 
> ...


Also make sure that you fill out the circumstances changed form. And let the CO know of your new passport number (if new pp different than the one you had applied for visa with).


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Also make sure that you fill out the circumstances changed form. And let the CO know of your new passport number (if new pp different than the one you had applied for visa with).


Hi Happy Buddha,

Circumstances changed ? Well, my circumstances didnt change ! I still have the same residential address. Just added my spouse details.

Yeah, I have informed my consultant to inform my CO about the new passport !

Cheers


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got CO today. Team 33 Brisbane. Initials JL. Anyone else got this CO? If so, please let me know your experiences.

Shes asked for PCC, Form 16 and Evidence of relationship.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

I am,,,, very slow procedure with him 



whizzard said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Anyone assigned to a CO with the first name Lachlan in team 33 Brisbane?
> 
> Regards


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone got CO with initial DC from team 33?


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

tonton said:


> Anyone got CO with initial DC from team 33?


Hi tonton,DC is my CO.


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

Razaqng said:


> Hi tonton,DC is my CO.


Hi Razaqng, I have sent a PM to you.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

lucky14 said:


> hello friends,
> i also have co from team 33 Brisbane, and initials JL, but I am bit unlucky in grant friends,
> 
> visa 190 with SA SS applied 4th ajn-2013, CO 4-feb- submitted all documents and form 80 by feb end, and medicals self n child on 14 th feb, and spouse- 21st feb..after taht no news, we asked about medicals status but no reply..so, jsut guessing its in refer.now waiting since last 2 mnths. friend, those who hv got grants pls wish me a luck..may be your wishes will get me some result..


Hey there

I got my CO assigned- Initials JL. I see that you were also allocated the same CO. Just wanted to connect with you to understand your experiences about her?

Thx


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

vjferny said:


> Thanks mates.
> 
> @Raj02 - Yeah, thanks!. Will be moving by late October or early Nov.
> 
> @Rahul897 - Mine was LW and later changed to KD. I am not aware of any background check. I had my medicals B graded for Hep B for which I was asked to do LFT as additional test. Everything was fine and I had to submit form 815 as health undertaking. Later there was some technical/system level issue with my application. Finally resolved and got the grant yesterday.


Hi vjferny, when is your last date of entry


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

tonton said:


> Hi Razaqng, I have sent a PM to you.


you can share it here also. My co is also DC


----------



## tonton (Apr 16, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> you can share it here also. My co is also DC


Hi happybuddha, I wanted to know his occupational code, nothing important


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, we have been assigned a CO from this team, who has asked us for some additional documents. Is it OK to give them a call to clarify any questions we might have? Is this taken well or does it create a negative impression. Our CO's initials are JL. Is the number given in the email a generic helpline or this specific team's number?

Would be great if anyone who has given a call share their experience here?


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Also, the email from our CO only has the generic enquiry number. Is that what we need to call or is there any way we can get the specific CO/team number?




sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi, we have been assigned a CO from this team, who has asked us for some additional documents. Is it OK to give them a call to clarify any questions we might have? Is this taken well or does it create a negative impression. Our CO's initials are JL. Is the number given in the email a generic helpline or this specific team's number?
> 
> Would be great if anyone who has given a call share their experience here?


----------



## nilsxinli (Jul 17, 2013)

I have CO initials LS from Brisbane team 33 allocated on 24 Sep, advise me to update several non-English translated documents. After updated the relevant documents, now I am still waiting for CO's review...


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi, we have been assigned a CO from this team, who has asked us for some additional documents. Is it OK to give them a call to clarify any questions we might have? Is this taken well or does it create a negative impression. Our CO's initials are JL. Is the number given in the email a generic helpline or this specific team's number?
> 
> Would be great if anyone who has given a call share their experience here?


What clarification might you have ? If the CO is asking for docs A, B, C you gotta provide those docs. I have rarely read (on this forum) that people talk to their COs.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I was with this team...I spoke to my CO on a couple of occasion, she was lovely and helpful, and did not portray any negative impression whatsoever....
If you have genuine questions where you can't find any info....ask ....or email.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

friends is their any treat for the wait


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

The CO JL from team 33 is good to deal with. For me, she has always been very prompt in replying emails


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

anyone got CO with initials NV?

hows he/she?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Birender said:


> anyone got CO with initials NV?
> 
> hows he/she?


You finally got CO ??


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kmann said:


> You finally got CO ??


nope. Its about my friend.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Birender said:


> nope. Its about my friend.


Ok I thot you got CO


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kmann said:


> Ok I thot you got CO


i am expecting it in initial days of next week.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Birender said:


> i am expecting it in initial days of next week.


 Great !!! Good luck with your application man  Best wishes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kmann said:


> Great !!! Good luck with your application man  Best wishes :fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot bro. I need it 

And same to you bro.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Birender said:


> Thanks a lot bro. I need it
> 
> And same to you bro.


Thanks a ton buddy


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi my co was DC. He requested form 80 nd pcc 

Got grant in 6 processing days


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone who CO with initials NV?


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Birender said:


> Anyone who CO with initials NV?


Hi Bro

Yes I think I have the same CO.
Her name is Neha Vishwa.
i think its the same initial NV I guess.
Very good lady though I didn't exchanged mail from her but very fast in processing.
If she is asking some docs provide ASAP she gives grant pretty quick.


CHeers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Got My GRANT*

Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> Yes I think I have the same CO.
> Her name is Neha Vishwa.
> ...


thanks bro.

My friend got the same CO. I wish i will get her as well


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

TEAM 33 please be fast.. i am soo waiting for my friend's grant.


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

Birender said:


> TEAM 33 please be fast.. i am soo waiting for my friend's grant.


:fingerscrossed:m waiting tooooooo


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

waiting with you guys


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> ...


Great aashish and to all the guys who got thr grants... I got it on 16th sept.. planning to make my first visit next month and move permanently by august next yr.

What abt u


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

hafeezsl said:


> Great aashish and to all the guys who got thr grants... I got it on 16th sept.. planning to make my first visit next month and move permanently by august next yr.
> 
> What abt u


Dude me too planning the same next year.
But my first visit would be by march next year with the family as a holiday :clap2:

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys, 

Anyone got CO neha vishwa Team 33.. My friend submitted docs on last friday. 

I have heard she is really fast. How much more i should wait?

Is there is anyway i can know, what exactly is happening with the application?


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

ashish0401 said:


> Dude me too planning the same next year.
> But my first visit would be by march next year with the family as a holiday :clap2:
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Oh k I just changed my mind.. going in april for holiday and then mov permanently somewhr in aug

My second kid is too small so we want to make sure he is settled... all the best


----------



## Dinz (Oct 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone got CO neha vishwa Team 33.. My friend submitted docs on last friday.
> 
> ...


Hey Birender,

Im assigned to her too. Assigned on 21/10 and she mailed my agent on 23/10. Agent is still in the process of sending the documents so not sure how long things are going to take....

Keep me updated on your progress and i shall do the same


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Hey Birender,
> 
> Im assigned to her too. Assigned on 21/10 and she mailed my agent on 23/10. Agent is still in the process of sending the documents so not sure how long things are going to take....
> 
> Keep me updated on your progress and i shall do the same


Sure.. i m still waiting for my CO..
She has been allocated to my friend... but i will keep u updated


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Hey Birender,
> 
> Im assigned to her too. Assigned on 21/10 and she mailed my agent on 23/10. Agent is still in the process of sending the documents so not sure how long things are going to take....
> 
> Keep me updated on your progress and i shall do the same


can you please share your timeine. And do you have old ACS letter?


----------



## Dinz (Oct 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> can you please share your timeine. And do you have old ACS letter?


ACS Letter?? 

Visa application 26/10/13 | Medicals and PCC 10/09/13 | Medicals checked online 23/09/13 | CO assigned 21/10/13 | Contact by CO 23/10/13 |


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Dinz said:


> ACS Letter??
> 
> Visa application 26/10/13 | Medicals and PCC 10/09/13 | Medicals checked online 23/09/13 | CO assigned 21/10/13 | Contact by CO 23/10/13 |


What is ur occupation?


----------



## Dinz (Oct 22, 2013)

Birender said:


> What is ur occupation?


Ahh! I've lodged the visa under Accountant category


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Ahh! I've lodged the visa under Accountant category


oh.. that why you don't know about ACS.. no worries..


----------



## Pardee (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi
The team 33 is slower than other teams


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello All,
My CO has asked for Medicals and COC only...
Does that mean I wont be asked for anything more???
People say that these are the doc which are asked just before the decision.. Is it so??
Please clarify..



Pardee said:


> Hi
> The team 33 is slower than other teams


----------



## Dinz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

I got my grant today.

CO allocated - 21/10/13 Neha
Request for more docs - 23/10/13
Grant - 28/10/13
My CO was rather prompt and worked fast. Have faith in team 33.


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


congratulations 

and best of luck for your future


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

What is she upto with my friend's case? All the docs were sent on 18th oct.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations! very fast



Dinz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Dinz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


did you sent any reminders or something?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

hi,

can anyone please answer this. 

me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.

As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.

Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.

The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.

I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:

1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?

2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.

3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.

4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails. 

Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


----------



## Pardee (Oct 11, 2013)

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please answer this.
> 
> ...


Hi
If you have your TRN you can generate new password and can view your application status online


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Please let the future applicant know about your in efficient, loyal less, irresponsible agen, and lets others dont go and suffer like you


Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please answer this.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Pardee said:


> Hi
> The team 33 is slower than other teams


I think it's the fastest team.

I got grant in 3 working days


----------



## akr2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> I think it's the fastest team.
> 
> I got grant in 3 working days


I agree. Its one of the fastest teams.
I uploaded my PCC on 30/oct evening, got grant on 1 Nov morning.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

But wehat the hell is happening with my and my friend's application???


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

akr2013 said:


> I agree. Its one of the fastest teams.
> I uploaded my PCC on 30/oct evening, got grant on 1 Nov morning.


Co initials??


----------



## akr2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Birender said:


> But wehat the hell is happening with my and my friend's application???


Did you try calling DIAC to find out if CO is assigned. They may not share CO's name, but, they might tell when a CO is assigned (if any).

Let me share my experience:
I lodged my app on 21/July. CO got assigned in the 9th week[10/sep-14/sep]. But she only assessed my application on 19/Sep [the following week]. If there are any doubts in the application, they might send it to their internal departments for clarification. Again, this will delay the processing and CO will not get in touch with you.

I only got to know my CO allocation date when i received an email on 4/Oct. 

Bottomline: CO will not contact you unless until absolutely required. If all docs are already uploaded, you just have to wait for the GRANT.


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

All,

My CO's initials is NV. I got grant quite quickly (one week after submitting PCC, which was a delay on my part). See my signature.

I think Team 33 works quite fast.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

akr2013 said:


> Did you try calling DIAC to find out if CO is assigned. They may not share CO's name, but, they might tell when a CO is assigned (if any).
> 
> Let me share my experience:
> I lodged my app on 21/July. CO got assigned in the 9th week[10/sep-14/sep]. But she only assessed my application on 19/Sep [the following week]. If there are any doubts in the application, they might send it to their internal departments for clarification. Again, this will delay the processing and CO will not get in touch with you.
> ...


CO is assigned. Docs were sent way back. Initials NV. Now i am wondering what exactly is happening here.


----------



## Oz2013 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Converging in...

My application was assigned to Team 33 Brisbane on 7th Nov ..The CO is KD...anyone else was assigned to the same CO in past or present??

Strangely she asked for a Australia Police Clearance, I replied to her kindly that I have never been to Australia anytime... Not sure why did she asked for it...Any idea ???


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

My CO LS assigned on 28Oct asked just for Medicals and PCC/SOC.... Nothing Else.. No form 80/ 1221 etc... Completed Meds and PCC and Awaiting my SOC.. Will be able to submit by mid Nov... Dunno whats gonna haapen


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello All,
The medicals are done, and the clinic is saying that they ll update the reports online and nothing will be given to us. In that case What are we to upload in the online visa form??
Please clarify????


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

JoshLedger said:


> Hello All,
> The medicals are done, and the clinic is saying that they ll update the reports online and nothing will be given to us. In that case What are we to upload in the online visa form??
> Please clarify????


The HAP ID which is in your visa application is mapped with your medical results. The clinic will upload your results for your HAP ID.

CO will check your results from your HAP ID.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Team 33 get up.. and shower some grants today.. plssss


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Congraaaaats Bierender on your grant today, it appears they've listened to you 


And yes TEAM 33 get up it's been a very long time in my case :-/ 




Birender said:


> Team 33 get up.. and shower some grants today.. plssss


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Rabee said:


> Congraaaaats Bierender on your grant today, it appears they've listened to you
> 
> 
> And yes TEAM 33 get up it's been a very long time in my case :-/


thanks man... Your is just around the corner.. 

Start preparing party invites..


----------



## meetusingh1308 (Nov 13, 2012)

Birender said:


> Team 33 get up.. and shower some grants today.. plssss


Yayyyyy!!!! Finally they woke up today


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT 
GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT  GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT 


Thank you all for your support
All the best for your applications
Josh


----------



## nikhere (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello there

I am assigned to CO - ES from team 33.
CO assigned on 24-sep-13,
Requested docs (uK,india pcc and tax docs ) submitted on 18-Oct-13
I couldnt get US PCC on time (havent got it yet actually) so I submitted proofs of PCC request along with the above docs.

I read in the documents provided that time given to produce all the documents ( mine was like a month) CO will make a decision based on the documents submitted. But havent heard yet from the CO.
Is this really so ? Or is CO waiting for my US PCC ?
Any telephone numbers where I can call up and equire ? 

Thanks
Nikhil


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

nikhere said:


> Hello there
> 
> I am assigned to CO - ES from team 33.
> CO assigned on 24-sep-13,
> ...


Hi Nikhere,

Did you call to your CO. I'm also assigned to CO with initials ES from Team 33 on 09/10/2013. On 31/10/2013 I've uploaded medicals and PCC required my him. Still waiting to hear from CO.

Regards,
Sandy


----------



## nikhere (Nov 19, 2013)

sober_sandy said:


> Hi Nikhere,
> 
> Did you call to your CO. I'm also assigned to CO with initials ES from Team 33 on 09/10/2013. On 31/10/2013 I've uploaded medicals and PCC required my him. Still waiting to hear from CO.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy,

No, I havent contacted him. 

I can see a number mentioned in the signature - 131 881 which I believe is an extension number. No clue on how to arrive at the complete number.

Thanks
Nikhil


----------



## crosswind (Aug 5, 2013)

My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!! 
YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
Thank you CO JL team 33!
Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.
My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations !! lane:


----------



## SylaR (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33? 

How is she?


Visa Class - 189, Points 65, EA - 27-Aug-2013, Invite - 16-Sep-2013, Visa Applied - 02-Oct-2013, Meds: 17-Oct-2013, CO Assigned- 15-nov-2013, PCC: 21-Nov-13 Grant: Awaited


----------



## Dingo Unchained (Sep 18, 2013)

It's been almost 4 months now, but I haven't heard a word from my CO.

I called up DIBP a couple of times, and got to know that my CO is *SNIPPED BY MODERATOR* from Team 33, Brisbane, allocated on the 26th of Sep. Nothing beyond that, except a request to be patient and wait for CO to contact.

I have applied through an agent. All my docs are frontloaded. My medicals and PCC are done. My immigration status page shows all docs received, and the 'no further health checks required' message as well. Hence, I am now at a loss.

It would be great to hear your thoughts on my following queries:
a) What is the track record for Team 33 Brisbane in general, and the CO *SNIPPED BY MODERATOR* in particular?
b) What could be possible reasons for the delay in my case?
c) What is the longest anyone has had to wait before hearing anything from a CO?
d) Is there anything I can do right now, apart from pray?


----------



## nikhere (Nov 19, 2013)

Dingo Unchained said:


> It's been almost 4 months now, but I haven't heard a word from my CO.
> 
> I called up DIBP a couple of times, and got to know that my CO is ............. from Team 33, Brisbane, allocated on the 26th of Sep. Nothing beyond that, except a request to be patient and wait for CO to contact.
> 
> ...



hello Dingo

can you share the number u called up ? me too am lookin to followup on my application .

thanks
Nikhil


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

SylaR said:


> Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33?
> 
> How is she?
> 
> Visa Class - 189, Points 65, EA - 27-Aug-2013, Invite - 16-Sep-2013, Visa Applied - 02-Oct-2013, Meds: 17-Oct-2013, CO Assigned- 15-nov-2013, PCC: 21-Nov-13 Grant: Awaited


She was my co too
Excellent lady and very helpful
She processed my docs in about 2 weeks after allocation provided that all docs r right

Also she helped me very quickly to get my sons grant as I submitted docs after I rcvd my grant coz he was not born during my application


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody have AK from Team Brisbane 33?


----------



## SylaR (Nov 19, 2013)

hafeezsl said:


> She was my co too
> Excellent lady and very helpful
> She processed my docs in about 2 weeks after allocation provided that all docs r right
> 
> Also she helped me very quickly to get my sons grant as I submitted docs after I rcvd my grant coz he was not born during my application


Thats good to know ... Thank you buddy !


----------



## Dingo Unchained (Sep 18, 2013)

nikhere said:


> hello Dingo
> 
> can you share the number u called up ? me too am lookin to followup on my application .
> 
> ...


+61 - 1300 364 613 ...this is the number I called up

You can get all contact details here National Telephone Numbers Have either your Passport Number or Transaction Reference Number handy, while calling up.

Apologies for the late response, I've been off the forums for a while.


----------



## Dingo Unchained (Sep 18, 2013)

Dingo Unchained said:


> It's been almost 4 months now, but I haven't heard a word from my CO.
> 
> I called up DIBP a couple of times, and got to know that my CO is ..........from Team 33, Brisbane, allocated on the 26th of Sep. Nothing beyond that, except a request to be patient and wait for CO to contact.
> 
> ...


I finally received an update from my CO. Though not necessarily positive, I will take any signs of life as encouraging news right now!

I have been asked for my consent to allow my CO to assess my application at 65 points, though in my application, I had claimed 75 points. She says she sees evidence of 3 yrs of skilled employment, while I had claimed for 5 yrs initially.

I understand this is likely to be due to the new ACS regulations that took effect from mid-2013. I had my ACS assessment completed in the old format, in the beginning of April, so I find it slightly unfair to be assessed retrospectively now.

But given that the proposed score (65) is still above the required limit, I am thinking of providing consent for her to go ahead with the assessment at 65.

I would just like to confirm that there are no negative implications in my providing consent that I haven't thought of, before I actually go ahead and do so.

I would be very grateful to hear any thoughts and similar experiences on this.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dingo Unchained said:


> I finally received an update from my CO. Though not necessarily positive, I will take any signs of life as encouraging news right now!
> 
> I have been asked for my consent to allow my CO to assess my application at 65 points, though in my application, I had claimed 75 points. She says she sees evidence of 3 yrs of skilled employment, while I had claimed for 5 yrs initially.
> 
> ...


Its positive, last week also I saw such a case, accept CO's proposal.


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> I got same CO on 21/05/13 and visa granted on 31/05/13. He is very prompt and friendly when I spoke to him over phone. Ensure that u submit all doc properly


Hi. My CO is the same. Just assigned on Nov 5. Let see


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

anyone is with CO initials AK in this team?


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

I got ES assigned on 4-Dec-13. Though I sent him and email, did not hear anything from him.

-Pk


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello, By the grace of ALLAH i got my PR
I applied through MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen ,therefore finally i decided to make things happen and gave my CO a call which was a gamble paid off and the next day she gave me the grant.
Timelines:-Onshore applicant
189 (60) - 3 May
CO (LZ Team 33 Brisbane) - 17 May
PCC and Meds - 24 and 30 May
Grant - 6 Dec

For all of those who are within the reach of my voice-dont be disappointed as its only a matter of time,hopefully we shall pass this phase of test successfully.

Also getting the grant is important ,but what we achieve (in aus) after getting the grant is more important.


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> Hello, By the grace of ALLAH i got my PR
> I applied through MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen ,therefore finally i decided to make things happen and gave my CO a call which was a gamble paid off and the next day she gave me the grant.
> Timelines:-Onshore applicant
> 189 (60) - 3 May
> ...


Maa shaa allah congrads bro and all the best


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> Hello, By the grace of ALLAH i got my PR
> I applied through MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen ,therefore finally i decided to make things happen and gave my CO a call which was a gamble paid off and the next day she gave me the grant.
> Timelines:-Onshore applicant
> 189 (60) - 3 May
> ...


congrats bro...


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> I got ES assigned on 4-Dec-13. Though I sent him and email, did not hear anything from him.
> 
> -Pk


hope you will be contacted soon


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

My CO initials AK, anyone in this forum is the same from Team-33?


----------



## Dingo Unchained (Sep 18, 2013)

Received my PR grant yesterday...happy and relieved 

It took 4 days after I provided consent to my CO to assess my application at 65 points, instead of the 75 that I had initially applied with.

Thanks for all the clarifications and support received on these forums during the application process.

...on to the next stage now!


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

congrats on your grant Dingo! at least it shows team 33 is working. why did they decrease your points?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SylaR said:


> Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33?
> 
> How is she?
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

KD is my case officer too. she was assigned to me on 27/11/2013 and i uploaded all docs and medicals which was cleared on 10/12/2013.

Waiting for the golden grant!

all the best to you..


sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Please mention your signature. So far, I am alone with KD this moment from this forum and security assessment has been running for my case. Here have one update under CO named KD
> 
> Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
> shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
> ...


hi friends,

adding me in,

Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
frodo12 – 189 – India – Applied on 27th May 2013 – CO assigned 15th July 2013 – Grant 20th August 2013
vjferny – 189 – India – Applied on 6th March 2013 – CO assigned 18th April 2013 – Grant 29th August 2013
Sathiya - 189 - India - Applied on 12th Nov, 2013 - Co assigned 27th Nov, 2013- Grant-???

regards,
sathiya


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear all,
I have lodged my application on 8th November and have been allocated Lachlan from Brisbane Team 33 as my CO on 6th Dec. All my documents are ssubmitted and medicals also done. Only PCC is pending. Anyone else has got the same CO? What has been your exp?
Will I get a grant only after I submit a PCC???
I will get the PCC of myself and my father this week. But my wifes will be available only next week. 
Will I get a grant only after submitting all the PCC's?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I have lodged my application on 8th November and have been allocated Lachlan from Brisbane Team 33 as my CO on 6th Dec. All my documents are ssubmitted and medicals also done. Only PCC is pending. Anyone else has got the same CO? What has been your exp?
> Will I get a grant only after I submit a PCC???
> I will get the PCC of myself and my father this week. But my wifes will be available only next week.
> Will I get a grant only after submitting all the PCC's?


yes, you will get visa grant only following the submission of all PCC's. meanwhile, case officer checks all other documents you already uploaded. once you upload pcc. you may get immediate grant.


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your reply Mr.Sathiyaseelan.

All the best for your grant. Im sure its coming iin the next 1-2 days.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

vinayapte11 said:


> Thank you for your reply Mr.Sathiyaseelan.
> 
> All the best for your grant. Im sure its coming iin the next 1-2 days.


hi buddy, thanks a lot for your wishes. i wish you good luck too. Hope you will get your visa grant as soon as you submit PCC.


----------



## Dingo Unchained (Sep 18, 2013)

Rabee said:


> congrats on your grant Dingo! at least it shows team 33 is working. why did they decrease your points?


Thanks, Rabee!

I had a skills assessment done with ACS in the beginning of the year. They assessed me at 5 years of work experience, and hence, I applied with 75 points. Half way through the year, ACS changed their rules, and in their new system, I had only 3 years of eligible work experience, and hence, would have been assessed at 65 points. 

Apparently, my CO chose to assess me under the new ACS rules, and so I was asked for my consent for her to assess my application at 65 points.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Did not get response from CO yet*

hi all, 

i sent an email to my CO, KD on 09th December to ask whether she received all documents or not and does she experience any difficulties in accessing the documents uploaded by me or not. Moreover, i also requested her to let me if she needs any other documents. However, i did not get any reply so far. 

Did anyone's application get assigned to case officer Named KD? Did anyone get response from their case officer for their queries? if so, what were their timelines to respond? i know that within 7 working days, they will reply yet want to know the realtime responses. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> adding me in,
> 
> ...



Adding me in too

Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
frodo12 – 189 – India – Applied on 27th May 2013 – CO assigned 15th July 2013 – Grant 20th August 2013
vjferny – 189 – India – Applied on 6th March 2013 – CO assigned 18th April 2013 – Grant 29th August 2013
Sathiya - 189 - India - Applied on 12th Nov, 2013 - Co assigned 27th Nov, 2013- Grant-???
jack777 - 189 - India - Applied on 27th Nov, 2013 - Co assigned 10th Dec, 2013- Grant-???


My damn PCC is taking a while... Hoping to get it soon.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Can we know to which my visa application has been assigned to which team?

Or this is possible only after CO allocation?

I applied on 5th.


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Adding me in too
> 
> Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
> shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
> ...



Hi there,

Adding myself in:

Reehan – 190 – Pakistan – Applied on 8th March 2013 – CO assigned 24th April 2013 – Grant 10th June 2013
shresthaz – 190 – Nepal – Applied on 30th March 2013 – CO assigned 15th May 2013 – Grant 180th July 2013
frodo12 – 189 – India – Applied on 27th May 2013 – CO assigned 15th July 2013 – Grant 20th August 2013
vjferny – 189 – India – Applied on 6th March 2013 – CO assigned 18th April 2013 – Grant 29th August 2013
Sathiya - 189 - India - Applied on 12th Nov, 2013 - Co assigned 27th Nov, 2013- Grant-???
jack777 - 189 - India - Applied on 27th Nov, 2013 - Co assigned 10th Dec, 2013- Grant-???
sikandarskhan - 189 - Pakistan - Applied on 18th Nov 2013 - CO assigned LZ 27 Nov 2013 - Ask for additional Docs on 28 Nov 2013 - Submitted on 17 Dec 2013 - Grant - ???

Hoping to get grant soon...


----------



## shreya271087 (Dec 17, 2013)

*How many days after submitting PCC is case finalized (CO-Team 33 Brisbane)*

My CO got assigned on 9-Dec-2013 and requested only for PCC. He is from Team 33 Brisbane and his initials are LS. I uploaded PCC on 16-Dec-2013. I would like to know after how many days of uploading the PCC will my case be finalized? I have seen many cases where visa was granted the very next day of uploading final documents, but does it take longer nowadays because of Christmas approaching?

Secondly, I would like to know whether there is any chance of rejection at this stage when the CO has requested for PCC and I have uploaded it with no criminal records.


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear all,
Please find below my timeline for your reference.

IELTS - 17AUG, EOI - 31AUG, INVITATION - 16SEP, LODGE - 8NOV, CO - 6DEC, MED - 12DEC, PCC - 20DEC, GRANT - AWAITED????


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> Please find below my timeline for your reference.
> 
> IELTS - 17AUG, EOI - 31AUG, INVITATION - 16SEP, LODGE - 8NOV, CO - 6DEC, MED - 12DEC, PCC - 20DEC, GRANT - AWAITED????


put it @ sign: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

also mention yr CO initial N team


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

shreya271087 said:


> My CO got assigned on 9-Dec-2013 and requested only for PCC. He is from Team 33 Brisbane and his initials are LS. I uploaded PCC on 16-Dec-2013. I would like to know after how many days of uploading the PCC will my case be finalized? I have seen many cases where visa was granted the very next day of uploading final documents, but does it take longer nowadays because of Christmas approaching?
> 
> Secondly, I would like to know whether there is any chance of rejection at this stage when the CO has requested for PCC and I have uploaded it with no criminal records.


hi shreya, the timeline for deciding your visa application actually varies from one case officer to another, and one case to another. There are many factors influencing the time taken by CO for making a decision and some of them are of course, holidays falling in between, case officer's workload, availability of case officer as most of them may be on long leave during christmas and new year, the strength of your documentation, the occurrence of background verification, nationality etc. But, nowadays, people are getting visa grants within 1-2 days or 1-2 weeks after attaching all requested documents. if your documentation is strong enough, taking the holidays into account, you may expect visa grant within 15th of January, in best case and end of january in worst case. 

No, if you don't have any criminal records, then it will not be a problem. Have your past and present employer informed about case officers' enquiries or calls about your employment credentials. 

All the best for speedy grant of visa.


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

suman.cuet said:


> put it @ sign: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> also mention yr CO initial N team


Thanks Suman. Done. Hope everyone can see it.


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think currently nothings happening!! There is Christmas mood and I dont think many grants are being given. I hope all of us waiting will get out grant the very first day of the new year as our new year gift :bounce:

Was hoping a Christmas gift but that doesnt seem to be happening


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> i think currently nothings happening!! There is christmas mood and i dont think many grants are being given. I hope all of us waiting will get out grant the very first day of the new year as our new year gift :bounce:
> 
> Was hoping a christmas gift but that doesnt seem to be happening


hahaha..... Expecting same for us.... :d


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

sikandarskhan said:


> hahaha..... Expecting same for us.... :d


I was thinking the COs will load us with documents to provide before christmas leaves.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

something happened yesterday the status of my qualifications and oversees experience changed from required to received on 22/12/13 - after some 6 months wait. hope to get good news sooner, pray for me friends


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rabee said:


> something happened yesterday the status of my qualifications and oversees experience changed from required to received on 22/12/13 - after some 6 months wait. hope to get good news sooner, pray for me friends


@ Sikandar, Usman and Rabee - All the best for your grants...I am sure you guys will get the good news soon. :bounce:


----------



## apkash (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Does COs responds to emails....I have submitted all document except PCC /Medical and have requested feedback on documents submitted. I have same issue of ACS assessment of taking off few years...I want to hear from CO before I invest more money on medicals.

What has been your experience, do they only assess once all documents (including PCC and Medicals) are submitted? My CO is Lachlan...any experience?

Merry X-mas and Happy New year to everyone on this forum 

Regards,


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

Rabee said:


> something happened yesterday the status of my qualifications and oversees experience changed from required to received on 22/12/13 - after some 6 months wait. hope to get good news sooner, pray for me friends


Good luck


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

apkash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does COs responds to emails....I have submitted all document except PCC /Medical and have requested feedback on documents submitted. I have same issue of ACS assessment of taking off few years...I want to hear from CO before I invest more money on medicals.
> 
> ...


hi there, nine times out of ten, case officers don't respond to your emails unless some documents are missed by you. However, whenever, any information or documents needed from you, CO always knock your doors. So, no need to concern about the reply from CO.
you may apply for PCC and take medical examinations now itself which will reduce visa processing times a bit. Even, you may get a direct visa grant once case officer, without even a single communication from him. They generally assess the documents that are available already and don't wait for other documents scuh as pcc or medicals.


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> @ Sikandar, Usman and Rabee - All the best for your grants...I am sure you guys will get the good news soon. :bounce:


Thanks VINAY!!


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

any grants from team 33? :confused2:


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Rabee said:


> any grants from team 33? :confused2:


Nopes! My CO replied to my email saying its in routine processing which may take up to 12 months and that he will be in touch.


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> Nopes! My CO replied to my email saying its in routine processing which may take up to 12 months and that he will be in touch.


I am continuously receiving also this expression "between 6 and 12 months processing time".
Now, the question is, when does the counting down start: date of lodgement, date of CO assignment, or date of starting external security checks?


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

@All,this is to inform you that I got the much awaited golden mail today...thank you all.

My special thanks to almighty Allah who made it all possible.

Cheers


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Razaqng said:


> @All,this is to inform you that I got the much awaited golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thanks to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


hi there, Congratulations for receiving visa grant, the much awaited thing.










wish you all the best for hassle-free movement and settlement in aussie.

Sathiya


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, Congratulations for receiving visa grant, the much awaited thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my brother, I wish you too good luck.

Regards.


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

congrats on your grant lane:


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Some grants please...*

Expecting some grants from team 33.....
Applied on 8th November...its high time...

Request team 33 to shower some grants.   

In between has anyone got grant from team 33 off late???


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> Nopes! My CO replied to my email saying its in routine processing which may take up to 12 months and that he will be in touch.


Same reply given to me by my CO on phone. Internal Processing is complete it is in Security Check :fingerscrossed:

Hoping to get good news soon.


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

sikandarskhan said:


> Same reply given to me by my CO on phone. Internal Processing is complete it is in Security Check :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hoping to get good news soon.


Hey hi sikandar.
Who is your CO and when did you. Call?? Can u share team 33 phome no if any??


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Hey hi sikandar.
> Who is your CO and when did you. Call?? Can u share team 33 phome no if any??


Hello Vinay,

CO - LZ, I called on last Friday between 4-5 pm Brisbane time and Direct# is +61 7 3136 7416


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Thank you sooo much*



sikandarskhan said:


> Hello Vinay,
> 
> CO - LZ, I called on last Friday between 4-5 pm Brisbane time and Direct# is +61 7 3136 7416


Sikandar bhai I have no words to Thank you.

I called the above number. It was a different case officer but she was extremely good to talk to.
She even gave me my case officers direct nuumber...However, hes on leave today so hopefully I will call him tomorrow.

You made my day. Thanks a ton. 

- Vinay


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Sikandar bhai I have no words to Thank you.
> 
> I called the above number. It was a different case officer but she was extremely good to talk to.
> She even gave me my case officers direct nuumber...However, hes on leave today so hopefully I will call him tomorrow.
> ...


Vinay, it was my pleasure just pray for me to have grant soon as applied 189 on 18 Nov and waiting for grant


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*same here*



sikandarskhan said:


> Vinay, it was my pleasure just pray for me to have grant soon as applied 189 on 18 Nov and waiting for grant


Same here ....Applied on 8th November  

Well get our grants soon!!


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

*No updates*

Team 33,Wake Up!!!
No activity on this thread...whats the CO team upto?


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*One guy got 190 VISA yesterday!!*



kratos said:


> Team 33,Wake Up!!!
> No activity on this thread...whats the CO team upto?


Kratos....There was one applicant for 190 VISA on 189-190 VISA thread who got grant yesterday.   
I guess he may bot be aware of this thread.


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Kratos....There was one applicant for 190 VISA on 189-190 VISA thread who got grant yesterday.
> I guess he may bot be aware of this thread.


Hi Vinay,
Any update on ur case?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Guys ..finally after a long wait... Today I have been allocated a CO from GSM Brisbane Team 33...


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

Contacted my co few days ago, I told him it has been a complete year since I lodged my application, he replied that I have to wait until July (but not guaranteed)

I will take a longggggggge sleep, oh goodness!


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

i feel that contacting Cos will never help expedite the case which will move at its own pace.


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> i feel that contacting Cos will never help expedite the case which will move at its own pace.


Guys any one got grant or any request from T33?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

sikandarskhan said:


> Guys any one got grant or any request from T33?


not me


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, My CO is from brisbane.gsm.team33 named Lauren. Surprisingly I never got any email or info when she was allocated on 11 Dec '13. I had to call DIAC to get this information and name of the CO.

EoI: 2 Oct '13, SA SS: 5 Nov '13, VISA app: 7 Nov '13, CO allot: 11 Dec '13, Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## buddysush (Dec 23, 2013)

We have received grant in Nov'13.
I need help in job search. 
how to get job before moving to Australia?


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

buddysush said:


> how to get job before moving to Australia?


Unless you have good professional network and connections at Oz from your current company, college who could refer you to job openings at their company; there is close to no option of getting a job from outside Oz.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help.... 
Thanks a ton...

PERTH here i come... lane:


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help....
> Thanks a ton...
> 
> PERTH here i come... lane:


Congrats and welcome to perth:welcome::cheer2:


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Raj! Are you already in Perth? I would like to ask some pointers for the new begining 


Raj02 said:


> Congrats and welcome to perth:welcome::cheer2:


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

bc_ashu said:


> Thanks Raj! Are you already in Perth? I would like to ask some pointers for the new begining


I am here in Perth for last 3 weeks


----------



## rkn0723 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?

Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?

Thanks & regards,

RKN


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?
> 
> Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?


Hi RKN, same case with me. My CO was allocated on 11 Dec 2013 with Team 33 Brisbane and I have not heard back anything so far. My medicals were received by DIAC on 7 Dec 2013.

I too am in dilemma about what should be done:
- Keep waiting?
- Enquire the CO again, while they do not respond?
- I'm not sure about other options...


----------



## rkn0723 (Nov 20, 2012)

nkv said:


> Hi RKN, same case with me. My CO was allocated on 11 Dec 2013 with Team 33 Brisbane and I have not heard back anything so far. My medicals were received by DIAC on 7 Dec 2013.
> 
> I too am in dilemma about what should be done:
> - Keep waiting?
> ...



Is it the same CO fr u too?


----------



## pshankam (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone with CO AK in team 33 Brisbane.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

I had the same CO


pshankam said:


> Anyone with CO AK in team 33 Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

rkn0723 said:


> Is it the same CO fr u too?


Not sure, her name is Lauren in my case. You mentioned initials LS. She could be same or may be not.


----------



## pshankam (Jun 22, 2013)

CO asked for Form 815 to be filled and scanned by my wife. Does it take long form here? 

Thanks,
Pshankam


----------



## pshankam (Jun 22, 2013)

Friends,
Got my grant today.
Thx for allthe support

Thanks,
Pshankam


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

pshankam said:


> Friends,
> Got my grant today.
> Thx for allthe support
> 
> ...


Congrats! Enjoy...


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi,

Our CO assigned GSM brisbane Team 33. Co was K.D.
visa applied 25 jan 2014...CO request additional Docs 25 Mar 2014...uploaded docs 28 mar 2014..now waiting for her response...

is process become slower now??


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Another unlucky guy is joining with you.

Visa applied 21-12-2013
CO assigned 6-2-2014
Additional document submitted 3-3-2014
CO initial: LZ 

current status: checking email & immi account every two hours :fingerscrossed:::ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

iamnobody said:


> Another unlucky guy is joining with you.
> 
> Visa applied 21-12-2013
> CO assigned 6-2-2014
> ...


Just curious. What does the status on your immi account says Iamnobody? Mine is showing " in Progress".


----------



## robins_mca (Sep 19, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Just curious. What does the status on your immi account says Iamnobody? Mine is showing " in Progress".


Most of the time, its just "in progress"... I think it will change only when u get the grant..  Mine is "In progress' too..


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

robins_mca said:


> Most of the time, its just "in progress"... I think it will change only when u get the grant..  Mine is "In progress' too..


Thanks robins_mca so not a great news to get exited.


----------



## robins_mca (Sep 19, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Thanks robins_mca so not a great news to get exited.


Hope for the best mate..  Still visas are being granted.. But its a fact that they have slowed down the process. NSW and ACT closed the state sponsored program for this financial year. Four of my friends got visa granted in last three weeks.. One was with brisbane team 33..  

So have faith.. hope for the best..


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

robins_mca said:


> Hope for the best mate..  Still visas are being granted.. But its a fact that they have slowed down the process. NSW and ACT closed the state sponsored program for this financial year. Four of my friends got visa granted in last three weeks.. One was with brisbane team 33..
> 
> So have faith.. hope for the best..


Of course we shouldn't loose that bit.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Just curious. What does the status on your immi account says Iamnobody? Mine is showing " in Progress".


Mine one shows "In progress" as well.
Thanks


----------



## robins_mca (Sep 19, 2013)

*Grant..!!*

Dear friends,
Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit. 
All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change . 
THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!

Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
Profession : Registered Nurse 
Team : Brisbane team 33
CO initials : AK
I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit.
> All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
> One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change .
> ...


Congratulations robins_mca. I know it would be a great relief for you.

Good luck.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning.


congratulations.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Has anybody heard anything from Team33 lately? They seem to be pretty quite these days.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Has anybody heard anything from Team33 lately? They seem to be pretty quite these days.


Not me so far. i called my CO last week and left message to the answering machine. but i'm not contacted yet by them. i think they've gone for the long weekend.


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

has any applicant with CO from team 33 heard anything from them or got any grant recently !!!!


----------



## Deepshikha (Nov 19, 2013)

gigs1981 said:


> has any applicant with CO from team 33 heard anything from them or got any grant recently !!!!


Hi,

I have been assigned a CO from Team 33 Brisbane. They requested for additional documents about my marriage as I had a Arya Samaj Marriage certificate.

I will be providing additional documents by today, Just curious are they very slow in processing grants ?? :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ds


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO from Team 33 Brisbane. They requested for additional documents about my marriage as I had a Arya Samaj Marriage certificate.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepshikha,

Congrats on CO allocation. 

They are reasonably quick (if you see some previous signatures) however the current capping is hampering the process. Since then only few grants were issued.

Good Luck for the rest of your process.


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned a CO from Team 33 Brisbane. They requested for additional documents about my marriage as I had a Arya Samaj Marriage certificate.
> 
> ...


Congrats on CO allocation. No idea about their processing speed in past and for now not only team 33 but all teams have put 190 on hold due to ceilings reaching limit. Hope the inflow of 190 starts soon. there are applicants from NOV/Dec waiting for their grants


----------



## sk101 (Oct 1, 2013)

All,

From God's grace, I got my visa yesterday.
My CO was from Team 33.

It took exact 10 months since my visa application to grant status.
I was assessed as Engineering Technologist (233914) by Engineers Australia. I work in Telecommunication field.

I thank you God and wish you all the best.

Regards.
SK


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sk101 said:


> All,
> 
> From God's grace, I got my visa yesterday.
> My CO was from Team 33.
> ...


Congrats SK. All the best.

Santhosh


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

sk101 said:


> All,
> 
> From God's grace, I got my visa yesterday.
> My CO was from Team 33.
> ...


Congrats..and good luck
Would you be able to share your time line and any specific reasons why it took 10 months?

Cheers


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

sk101 said:


> All,
> 
> From God's grace, I got my visa yesterday.
> My CO was from Team 33.
> ...


Congrats Sk and wish you a great life in down under............ party hard for now. 

Great to see 190 Visas still being issued. Hope everyone gets their visas at the earliest


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

applied on dec still no news of grant..


----------



## ssk1974 (Mar 29, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Another unlucky guy is joining with you.
> 
> Visa applied 21-12-2013
> CO assigned 6-2-2014
> ...


Mine was the same CO, document were asked for additionally and was granted Visa today
FYI and for Hope


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello All ,

Anyone got any update from team 33 !!


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

gigs1981 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Anyone got any update from team 33 !!


Hi gigs1981,

Nothing other than couple of grants last week.

waiting patiently.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi All

I have got my CO allocation today. It's this team - GSM Brisbane Team 33. CO initial is KD.

Anybody here with same CO? Please share current experience

TIA


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my CO allocation today. It's this team - GSM Brisbane Team 33. CO initial is KD.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Good luck


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mainak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my CO allocation today. It's this team - GSM Brisbane Team 33. CO initial is KD.
> 
> ...


Hi 

My CO is also KD from Team 33. I have applied from BD, 189 in December 2012. I am waiting as my security assessment has not cleared.

She is good and gentle. What documents she wanted from you ?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> applied on dec still no news of grant..


i'm in nov2013.......:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> My CO is also KD from Team 33. I have applied from BD, 189 in December 2012. I am waiting as my security assessment has not cleared.
> 
> She is good and gentle. What documents she wanted from you ?


Thanks Mirza

She has asked me for a PCC - a country which I visited almost 9 years back and getting a PCC just not possible  - i have to explain that to her


----------



## ozpr (Apr 3, 2014)

My CO initial is KS from brisbane team 33.
CO allocation: 15-May
Medicals upload: 22-May
PCC upload : 25- May
Grant ??


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

Please any one clarify my small dout

CO assigned 14th May. Asked only medicals -from Brisbane team33

Submitted medicals 22nd May 

How much time they take to grant?
After asking only medicals did they ask any further docs?
After asking medicals did they go for security checks? If yes means will they intimate us while going for security checks.

These are the questions rounding around my mind

Please some seniors asnswer please.


----------



## braja1983 (Jun 7, 2014)

*GSM Brisbane Team33 Timelines*

Hi,

I had applied for my Visa Subclass 189 and is now been allocated a CO and the CO initials are JL.

My timelines are:

Visa Lodgement: 09-May-2014
First Communication from CO for additional documents: 28-May-2014
I had provided all the documents on 02-Jun-2014.

After I submitted the documents, I did not receive any communication from the CO and my application status shows "In Progress".

My questions are:

1. What are the general time-frames does team 33 responds with the visa grant?
2. How to follow-up the status with the CO, as I do not have the email id and the contact phone number of the CO?

Regards,


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

mns said:


> Please any one clarify my small dout
> 
> CO assigned 14th May. Asked only medicals -from Brisbane team33
> 
> ...


1. If all docs in order, pretty soon.
2. They might or they may not, it all depends on the CO.
3. Security checks for Indian nationals are not as stringent as some high risk countries. So don't worry. They might do an "employment" verification, but this, again, should be done fast.


----------



## braja1983 (Jun 7, 2014)

Can anyone please help me with some info into this?


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

bond_bhai said:


> 1. If all docs in order, pretty soon.
> 2. They might or they may not, it all depends on the CO.
> 3. Security checks for Indian nationals are not as stringent as some high risk countries. So don't worry. They might do an "employment" verification, but this, again, should be done fast.


Hey thanks.

If they go for employment verification will they intimate us or not?
I have claimed partner points will ther go for verification for second applicant.
Almost three weeks completed from submission of medicals. Four weeks from co assigned.
I am planning keep mail is this right decision or not.


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone here who share the same CO like mine? Initials *AK*.

What's the general trend with Team 33 these days? Are they quick?


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

smady41 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone here who share the same CO like mine? Initials *AK*.
> 
> What's the general trend with Team 33 these days? Are they quick?


H smady41,
I see from your signature that you have lodged on 29th May and have allocated a CO on 11th June. I have lodged on 28th but still no sign of CO. Please let me ask you, how did you know that your case was under a CO? Did they contact you?

Thanks a lot and I wish you a speed grant.


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

enida said:


> H smady41,
> I see from your signature that you have lodged on 29th May and have allocated a CO on 11th June. I have lodged on 28th but still no sign of CO. Please let me ask you, how did you know that your case was under a CO? Did they contact you?
> 
> Thanks a lot and I wish you a speed grant.


Yes I was contacted by the CO for additional doc/ proof. Or else there is no way of knowing unfortunately other than calling up dibp.

Good luck to you too.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

smady41 said:


> Yes I was contacted by the CO for additional doc/ proof. Or else there is no way of knowing unfortunately other than calling up dibp.
> 
> Good luck to you too.


Thanks for your reply. Sorry for asking you, but what kind of doc they requested? Have you uploaded form 80?

Thanks


----------



## curiouscrab (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been assigned CO Initials DC.

Has anybody else also been assigned same CO?

My Timelines
261313|60 Pts|
IELTS:08/12/2012|
ACS:15/10/2013|
EOI:17/10/2013|
Invite:24/03/2014| 
Visa Lodge:08/05/2014 |
CO Requested Medicals , PCC & proof of Subsiting marriage: 20/05/2014 |
Additional Documents Submitted:06/06/2014|
Grant:??

Has anybody been recently granted VISA?


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

enida said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sorry for asking you, but what kind of doc they requested? Have you uploaded form 80?
> 
> Thanks


They asked for Netherlands PCC and my wife's diploma cert and transcripts copies. 

Yes, I had uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife before itself.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I was also contacted by brisbane 33 team. Initials were GSM. They contacted me on 30 May asking just for medicals. I have appeared for medicals on 9-June-14 with a heavy busy appointments, it took almost an entire day with family & was too tiring. However, today i called up the clinic & was given to understand that, they have uploaded my meds just yesterday, remaining details in my signature. I heard that, this team is pretty fast in approving grants provided if they are satisfied with all the required documents in place. Any such past examples for quick grants by this team ?

Thanks & Regards,
hiya_hanan


----------



## Payel (Apr 28, 2014)

How many visa was granted by Team 33 this week?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

mns said:


> Hey thanks.
> 
> If they go for employment verification will they intimate us or not?
> I have claimed partner points will ther go for verification for second applicant.
> ...


I am not saying it will happen, if "might" happen and in rare cases. If they do, they will call the references you provided directly. If it more than 3 weeks since you submitted all the documents, you can send them an email asking for status/updates.


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all 
In my case co assigned on May 14th from Brisbane team 33
Asked only medicals submitted on 21 may. Till now there is no response
What would be the reason I am unable to find


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

rt00021 said:


> Buddy MSN,
> 
> Can you please update your signature with timelines, visa category, etc.?


Cat 189 n this is my timeline


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

We have been assigned team 33 CO with initials JL.
She asked for Indian PCC on 21 may. We mailed it on 13 June. No response after that. Hoping for a grant soon. Good luck to all you guys too. 

Saradha


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

Saradha_J said:


> We have been assigned team 33 CO with initials JL.
> She asked for Indian PCC on 21 may. We mailed it on 13 June. No response after that. Hoping for a grant soon. Good luck to all you guys too.
> 
> Saradha


Hi Saradha.

Me also me same team and same CO
Asked only medicals on May 14 and the same submitted on May 22 till now there no response. 
Hoping grant this week....
Good luck to you also.

mns


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys,

Final hurdle over. Got my Netherlands PCC today and submitted the same to CO. It was terrible to wait for the post to arrive. It took them only 2 days to issue the cert, but it took 2 weeks to arrive by post! 

Now the wait begins. Hope it won't be too long. 

Good wishes to all my friends here who is waiting for grants. How many so far this week??


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Didn't the CO ask for form 80 or 1221? To me also they asked for PCC and medical only so far.. I don't understand the criteria for the requirement of form 80. My case is also with Team 33 Brisbane.


No other forms were asked. We had front loaded all documents except PCC. even medicals we uploaded before CO was assigned. PCC only took such a long time for us. I was also expecting that I would be asked for form 80. But no requests for it so far. 
According to my agent visa would be granted in a couple of days after PCC submitted. It's been three days now. Guess I should be patient for a few more days!!!


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> I guess your agent's logic isn't correct. I uploaded PCC 12 days back. Grant has nothing to do with the date when you uploaded PCC.


Yeah this is not the first time he was wrong   . Initially he said 60 points is enough and we'll get an invite in a week. But it took us three months. If I had known about this forum before, I would've done ACS for myself and claimed partner points. My husband is the primary applicant. 
You guys are really awesome. So much knowledge and so helpful too


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

Saradha_J said:


> Yeah this is not the first time he was wrong   . Initially he said 60 points is enough and we'll get an invite in a week. But it took us three months. If I had known about this forum before, I would've done ACS for myself and claimed partner points. My husband is the primary applicant.
> You guys are really awesome. So much knowledge and so helpful too


Got the grant!!!! Thanks all for the support and wish you all the best to get the golden email soon


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi just wanted to know if I am unable to submit my pcc within 28 days csn I get the extension from my CO for the same as my pcc is under process from passport office its gonna take a few days.


CO from team 33 pcc and medicals requested 27th may 2014.so far everything except PCC has been submitted.


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Usually after submission off pcc and medicals how long does it take for visa stamping


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

vikram425 said:


> Hi just wanted to know if I am unable to submit my pcc within 28 days csn I get the extension from my CO for the same as my pcc is under process from passport office its gonna take a few days.
> 
> CO from team 33 pcc and medicals requested 27th may 2014.so far everything except PCC has been submitted.


On the 27th day you can email them explaining the situation and submit proof that you have submitted the PCC request. Also I suggest you visit the regional passport once in person and get it clarified on the timeline and reason for delay. Ideally it should be done in less than 10 days. Good luck


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Saradha_J said:


> On the 27th day you can email them explaining the situation and submit proof that you have submitted the PCC request. Also I suggest you visit the regional passport once in person and get it clarified on the timeline and reason for delay. Ideally it should be done in less than 10 days. Good luck


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me about the time frame for visa grant after submission of my pcc. ...
Case is with brisbane team 33


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

Saradha_J said:


> Got the grant!!!! Thanks all for the support and wish you all the best to get the golden email soon


Saradha share your news in the 189 190 applicants thread too pls. Also your timelines.

My hearty congratulations.


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all received grant today for me n my family.!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for all supporting
Woooooooooooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

mns said:


> Hi all received grant today for me n my family.!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for all supporting
> Woooooooooooooooowwwwwwww


Congrats dude ... long wait ... enjoy ...
:tea:


----------



## GrepCode (Apr 10, 2014)

Saradha_J said:


> Got the grant!!!! Thanks all for the support and wish you all the best to get the golden email soon


Congrats ....


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

I really don't know how long will it take mine to see the golden mail - ??


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> I really don't know how long will it take mine to see the golden mail - ??


Same here man ... now i'm thinking i gave my pan card details as my national identity and this might be one of the reason it is delaying my application .. don't know ... 
bcos everything else is all done long time back .. and all documents are all correct and good ...

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

vicky10sep said:


> Same here man ... now i'm thinking i gave my pan card details as my national identity and this might be one of the reason it is delaying my application .. don't know ...
> bcos everything else is all done long time back .. and all documents are all correct and good ...
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


Vicky, did you hear from your CO yet? If yes, whats the initials? If you have not got any CO contact yet, I propose you call DIBP and check on the status of the application. That might help. 

Do not worry, you will get your grant soon.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait is real pain man - I am planning to call DIBP next week to know my status. Atleast to remind my CO that, I have submitted all required documents & he starts looking into my case now.

T&R
hiya_hanan



vicky10sep said:


> Same here man ... now i'm thinking i gave my pan card details as my national identity and this might be one of the reason it is delaying my application .. don't know ...
> bcos everything else is all done long time back .. and all documents are all correct and good ...
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

smady41 said:


> Vicky, did you hear from your CO yet? If yes, whats the initials? If you have not got any CO contact yet, I propose you call DIBP and check on the status of the application. That might help.
> 
> Do not worry, you will get your grant soon.


Thanks for some motivational words dude 
However, I called up DIBP this morning and they informed me that my case has been already allocated to the case officer .. which I was not informed at all..
I think he said its team 8

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi can any one tell me about the time in which you got your PCC from passport office..... my CO has requested for PCC on my may 27th but still I am fighting with government bodies to get one really tensed as last date is 22nd june

Also please let me know that when we put up a mail for extension in date of submission of documents do we get a reply from our CO or just an automated response email. 

Please reply I am very tensed as pcc is being delay by local cops 

Case put up from india 189 skilled independent


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

vikram425 said:


> Hi can any one tell me about the time in which you got your PCC from passport office..... my CO has requested for PCC on my may 27th but still I am fighting with government bodies to get one really tensed as last date is 22nd june
> 
> Also please let me know that when we put up a mail for extension in date of submission of documents do we get a reply from our CO or just an automated response email.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikram,

Which city are you from ?. 

Where have you applied for PCC and what is the reason they are giving for delay.

normally we can get the PCC from regional passport offices within 10-15 days. The maximum delay occurs at the verification part ( SSP Office / Police Comissioner office... etc).. And if your passport was issued/re-newed in less than a year, you can get the PCC in less than a day.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> You gave/mentioned national identity doc while filing visa application OR CO later on asked for it specifically? Please clarify.


Yes I mentioned my pan card number while filling the form .. CO hasn't contacted me yet .. not even once :frusty:


----------



## vicky10sep (Mar 3, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Buddy Vicky10sep,
> 
> As I see in your timeline, why did your case get delayed over a month? I guess your wait has been slightly more than average in case of 189 visa. Did your CO ask for any documents in between which caused delay?


Yeah, I'm not sure why it is delayed ... but yes CO never contacted me until now ... 
I only got to know that a team has been allocated to my case was yesterday when I called up DIBP.


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Smady41 bro,
> 
> As I can see in your timeline (just like Vicky's), why did your case get delayed over a month? I guess your wait has been slightly more than average in case of 189 visa. Did your CO ask for any documents in between which caused delay?
> 
> Should I also expect same wait time as you guys? I was asked for PCC (of U.S. and India) and work exp docs which I submitted on the very day of CO allocation. Since then no reply from their side. I am excited and worried both. :-(


Hi rt. Check my timelines again. I got co contact on 11 th June and submitted my last doc on 17 th. So far no delays. I hope I get a response soon.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

smady41 said:


> Hi rt. Check my timelines again. I got co contact on 11 th June and submitted my last doc on 17 th. So far no delays. I hope I get a response soon.


Hey Smady, Congrats once again on your grant.
I have the same CO as yours, QQ did you email/call her after submitting your last PCC?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

How many have received the krang mail that you have a message in skillselect and then there wasnt any ms there?


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!

God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!

Who was your CO Hiya? Also did you call them?


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Achilles,

My CO was VL - I was thinking to call DIBP on coming Monday, but my CO surprised me today itself .

Thanks everyone ! A year long marathon came to a successful end !

T&R
hiya_hanan



Achilles_as said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Who was your CO Hiya? Also did you call them?


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> ...


Congratulations and good luck for the next huge steps


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.

The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa


Case is with brisbane team 33 . CO JL


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

vikram425 said:


> Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.
> 
> The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa
> 
> ...


Should be coming in anytime now buddy!!!!


----------



## vikram425 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh come in team brisbane team 33, all documents submitted on 26th june. .... still waiting. ..... thing is that this wait is getting impossible now......when to expect the golden mail......


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

My CO mail states only GSM Brisbane in all the documents. How do I know if she is part of Team 33 or 34?


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

kvish4u said:


> My CO mail states only GSM Brisbane in all the documents. How do I know if she is part of Team 33 or 34?


Its one team now based on location. Not different team within that location.
I would say you just take it as "Your Application is being handled by GSM Brisbane Team".
I was contacted by CO in Team 34 and got the grant from T33 Brisbane.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

*489 granted*



ssk1974 said:


> Mine was the same CO, document were asked for additionally and was granted Visa today
> FYI and for Hope


Thanks SSK1974 for your advice & hope. I really felt better reading that. The news is I got the visa today. 

After a six & half months waiting, I got it. arty::sing:

Thank you everyone for your supports & advice.


----------



## Payel (Apr 28, 2014)

Have Brisbane teams started working for 190 after July 01? Can anybody share any update 190 grant by this team in this month?


----------



## accesspraveen (May 3, 2014)

Co allocated for me today .. initials ZS 

Please let me know what i need to be prepared with 

I have uploaded

My work Reference letters
ACS 
IELTS 
Medicals (which doesnt include HAP ID)
PCC
Birth Certificate ,Passport ,Marriage Certificate
Spouse ADC results
Spouse OET results

Do i need to upload form 16 and salary slips or either of the one for my entire career ?

I missed couple of form16's of my work experience (since i have 9 yrs work exp) .. Is that ok ?

I have already filled Form 80.. Can i upload it prior to the request from CO ? 

Kindly help me guys


----------



## Sauib (Nov 22, 2013)

i am waiting...yesterday i email them...my team Brisbane team33 and co KD...low rate of grant from Brisbane teams..


----------



## sassom (Jul 12, 2014)

I got a request for PCC clearance from the CO yesterday. My CO is PM. The PCC should be ready in sometime and will email it to them. I hope the CO is just waiting on the PCC now and everything else looks good to him. How do I confirm my thoughts?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

my team was changed from 33 to GSM brisbane

even every time got email of docs request comes from different CO??

who is my acutual CO?? 

fed up with waiting since 9 month


----------



## S_V_K (Oct 22, 2013)

jayptl said:


> my team was changed from 33 to GSM brisbane
> 
> even every time got email of docs request comes from different CO??
> 
> ...




Hi,

Have you got your visa grant...I have been waiting for a long time as well.

Submitted all documents by 3rd April and the CO asked for an additional document on 18th June and we submitted the same by 19th June. Havent heard anything since then and they have still not done any employment checks.

Do you think its normal....


----------



## swavik (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey I was allocated CO team 33 Brisbane on 3rd September..I was asked for the health Undertaking to be signed and sent..uploaded it on 4th September..
Waiting for their reply..
Fingers crossed.
Does anyi have an idea about the timeframe.
Regards..


----------



## MHR7 (Sep 30, 2014)

Anybody got CO named Kelly DOBIE?

Wake up KD. Can't wait longer!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

MHR7 said:


> Wake up KD. Can't wait longer!


Dude!! Using the name of CO on the forum is strictly prohibited!!


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Just got a mail from my agent that PCC and meds are being asked for.

CO has initials LR. Anyone having the same CO.

Please guide w r t getting the PCC?
Any particular instruction for gettin meds?
Does providing PCC and Meds ensure a grant? or are there chances of verification or any other docs might be required?


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

My application has stopped showing in elodgement page. It was allocated to team 33 in September starting. I'm trying to call them (07 3136 7000) but am not able to connect.

Any idea how do I dial this number from outside Australia... specifically USA? would it be +6731367000?

Thanks


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

sanskar said:


> My application has stopped showing in elodgement page. It was allocated to team 33 in September starting. I'm trying to call them (07 3136 7000) but am not able to connect.
> 
> Any idea how do I dial this number from outside Australia... specifically USA? would it be +6731367000?
> 
> Thanks


Australian code is 0061 so add before no. Without using 0 at next

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

sanskar said:


> My application has stopped showing in elodgement page. It was allocated to team 33 in September starting. I'm trying to call them (07 3136 7000) but am not able to connect.
> 
> Any idea how do I dial this number from outside Australia... specifically USA? would it be +6731367000?
> 
> Thanks


This is weird, let us know about the outcome of your call.


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

sandhar13 said:


> This is weird, let us know about the outcome of your call.



Does anyone here have any idea as to what happens if you exceed the time limit given to submit the documents?


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

sandhar13 said:


> This is weird, let us know about the outcome of your call.



I called them, and they asked me to drop a mail. Didn't seem anything to be worried about.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

MHR7 said:


> Anybody got CO named Kelly DOBIE?
> 
> Wake up KD. Can't wait longer!


Hi how much is your processing time


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Achilles,
> 
> My CO was VL - I was thinking to call DIBP on coming Monday, but my CO surprised me today itself .
> 
> ...


Hi congrats... .how much is your waiting time between CO allocation and visa grant


----------



## ereeny (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi all,
I received 2 emails from team33 requesting PCC, Meds with 2 different COs. Anyone knows if team 33 still checks for employment? How long after I submit PCC and meds to get grant?
Regards,


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

ereeny said:


> Hi all,
> I received 2 emails from team33 requesting PCC, Meds with 2 different COs. Anyone knows if team 33 still checks for employment? How long after I submit PCC and meds to get grant?
> Regards,


Hi ereeny, who are the 2co's for u..I think u dont have 2 be tensed about 2 co's you just submit your requsted docs in correct manner within time & relax .. when u lodged ur visa ! When co allotment happend in your case...can u pls share ur info.thanks in advance


----------



## ereeny (Oct 29, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Hi ereeny, who are the 2co's for u..I think u dont have 2 be tensed about 2 co's you just submit your requsted docs in correct manner within time & relax .. when u lodged ur visa ! When co allotment happend in your case...can u pls share ur info.thanks in advance


enc123, thanks for your reply, my data is in signature. I've lodged since 16 aug and uploaded docs on 28 aug, all docs are in required status and application in " in progress" status ever since, then after 2 months i receive the email and after 1 weekk another one with exactly same content But different Co.
I am a little worried about employment verification as my manager changed assignment and might be no longer interested to stand for me.
The CO initials are LR , WR

Regards


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

ereeny said:


> enc123, thanks for your reply, my data is in signature. I've lodged since 16 aug and uploaded docs on 28 aug, all docs are in required status and application in " in progress" status ever since, then after 2 months i receive the email and after 1 weekk another one with exactly same content But different Co.
> I am a little worried about employment verification as my manager changed assignment and might be no longer interested to stand for me.
> The CO initials are LR , WR
> 
> Regards


Hi, 
I have lodged190 (SA)visa on 5th sep 2014 and I got co mail (brisbane team 33)on 28oct requsting medicals ..I would like to know how much is the time period for final decision after all doc submition ..can any one give me the info..thanks in advance


----------



## nash5040 (Oct 16, 2014)

sach_1213 said:


> Co VL Team 33..... Very efficient in replying to mails....never changes status on evisa portal.
> 
> Most famous thing about team 33---- they do employment checks to almost all the applicants
> 
> Check my timeline


hi..there...what u mean employment checks?...u mean to say, hey give a call to the company HR and gets the detail verified?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

I had team 33 brisbane as CO. My experience with CO was very pleasant. I sent multiple emails to CO and all got answered within 10 days. Let me know if you have any specific question that I can help.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

enc123 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged190 (SA)visa on 5th sep 2014 and I got co mail (brisbane team 33)on 28oct requsting medicals ..I would like to know how much is the time period for final decision after all doc submition ..can any one give me the info..thanks in advance


 After providing meds and PCC, I got grant in a week's time.


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

NirajK said:


> After providing meds and PCC, I got grant in a week's time.


Hi Nirajk,
Thank you for your reply. ..I would like to know that will they take more than a month...what is your exact time between all doc submission and a grant letter...thanks in advance. ..


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

enc123 said:


> Hi Nirajk,
> Thank you for your reply. ..I would like to know that will they take more than a month...what is your exact time between all doc submission and a grant letter...thanks in advance. ..


Not sure what you mean by all docs. I submitted all docs after lodging my visa application. CO asked only for meds and PCC.


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

NirajK said:


> Not sure what you mean by all docs. I submitted all docs after lodging my visa application. CO asked only for meds and PCC.


Hi ,
For me Co asked pcc and medicals only I submitted them on 7th Oct 14..there are no more pending documents to submit..I would like to know how much maximum time they took to give grant letter in your case after pcc & medicals ..thank you. .


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi ,

I got CO allocation on 29th OCT'14 and I was asked to provide spouse medicals. Completed the spouse medicals on 7th Nov and also requested to include my spouse as a migrating dependent as I had initially included my spouse as non-migrating dependent. Does anyone have a clue how long will the whole process take now? I am eagerly waiting for my PR grant as I plan to move to Australia at the earliest.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got CO allocation on 29th OCT'14 and I was asked to provide spouse medicals. Completed the spouse medicals on 7th Nov and also requested to include my spouse as a migrating dependent as I had initially included my spouse as non-migrating dependent. Does anyone have a clue how long will the whole process take now? I am eagerly waiting for my PR grant as I plan to move to Australia at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Hi Amith,
I too have the same situation.you should include ur wife as migrating dependent and do her pcc & medicals and submit soon. ..I iodged visa on 5sep,, pcc:12sep,, Co allocation::29sep#requested international pcc& medicals,, submited on 7nov,,, waiting for response. .I heard whole process is taking 3 Months...when u submited ur visa...?? Share ur info thanks in advance


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Hi Amith,
> I too have the same situation.you should include ur wife as migrating dependent and do her pcc & medicals and submit soon. ..I iodged visa on 5sep,, pcc:12sep,, Co allocation::29oct#requested international pcc& medicals,, submited on 7nov,,, waiting for response. .I heard whole process is taking 3 Months...when u submited ur visa...?? Share ur info thanks in advance


Co allocation : 29 oct 14


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Hi Amith,
> I too have the same situation.you should include ur wife as migrating dependent and do her pcc & medicals and submit soon. ..I iodged visa on 5sep,, pcc:12sep,, Co allocation::29sep#requested international pcc& medicals,, submited on 7nov,,, waiting for response. .I heard whole process is taking 3 Months...when u submited ur visa...?? Share ur info thanks in advance


Co : 29 oct 14


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

I had submitted my visa fees on 1st sep 14. Have provided pcc and medicals for spouse as well.However as i want to include my spouse as migrating dependent , related fees will have to be submitted. I have informed CO over the mail and I am waiting for his reply.Not sure how long will it take!


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> I had submitted my visa fees on 1st sep 14. Have provided pcc and medicals for spouse as well.However as i want to include my spouse as migrating dependent , related fees will have to be submitted. I have informed CO over the mail and I am waiting for his reply.Not sure how long will it take!


Be calm and relax ..hope all d process will be finished in 3 months..good luck


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Be calm and relax ..hope all d process will be finished in 3 months..good luck


Hi Amith,
I am also in same situation.I lodged my 190 visa on sep 12 and I kept my husband as non migrating dependent.But,after CO allocation ( Nov 13)I asked about adding my husband as migratind dependent,He forwarded forms and asked to submit fees..
I have a query..Like do we just need to email these forms after completing to the same email or does it really want to upload in the Immi page?

Actually, CO email has a stetement like this..Send Form 1436 as a scanned attachment by email to < Insert VPO Team Mail Box > in PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file format.I am so confused now.

Please advise me on this..How do u did this?


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Annsiya - I sent a mail to CO on 7th November asking him to include my spouse as migrating dependent.Havent heard from him till now.I already have form 1436 ready but what all other docs are required.
You got a fast response to your request.Have u made the required payment for your husband?I think u just need to send the scanned copies to CO.


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Hey Annsiya - I sent a mail to CO on 7th November asking him to include my spouse as migrating dependent.Havent heard from him till now.I already have form 1436 ready but what all other docs are required.
> You got a fast response to your request.Have u made the required payment for your husband?I think u just need to send the scanned copies to CO.


Thank you for kind information..I gonna do it tomorrow..My CO didnt request any other documents.May be he would ask after paying fees..

Cheers
Annsiya


----------



## ays_ (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I lodged my application in 30th September and assigned a CO in 28/10/14, from brisbane team 33. They requested additional documents, medicals and PCC. I uploaded them. In the letter it says `response should be in writing`what does that mean. should I e-mail the CO I had uploaded requsted docs. and should I use gsm.brisbane e-mail adress? sorry, so confused.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

ays_ said:


> Hi everyone, I lodged my application in 30th September and assigned a CO in 28/10/14, from brisbane team 33. They requested additional documents, medicals and PCC. I uploaded them. In the letter it says `response should be in writing`what does that mean. should I e-mail the CO I had uploaded requsted docs. and should I use gsm.brisbane e-mail adress? sorry, so confused.


Attach the requested documents(files) to the same email and send it.


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Guys - I still haven't heard from CO after sending the mail on 7th Nov. What are the other ways to contact the CO???

Regards,
Amit


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey - How are you making the payment for ur spouse? Is there a link on immi site?


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Be calm and relax ..hope all d process will be finished in 3 months..good luck


Hi mates ,
I got grant mail today .....;-) I wish u all good luck ....


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats ! A great news indeed! When was CO assigned to you?


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Congrats ! A great news indeed! When was CO assigned to you?


Hi amith , 
Thanks & U too will get grant soon in few days ..good luck..
SA state nomination=9july14,
Applied 190 visa =5sep14,
Pcc india=12sep14,
Co allocated=29oct14,,
Requested# Cyprus pcc & Medicals,
Medicals= 5nov14,
Cyprus pcc= 7nov14.,
Visa grant =19 nov 14.

Good luck to u ...


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Congrats ! A great news indeed! When was CO assigned to you?


Hi Amith,
I ve forwarded the forms and credit card details to the same e-mail.Since then havent heard anything yet..I am really worried about whether they added my husband to application..Have u added ur spouse?

Cheers
Annsiya


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Annsiya,

I have shared all the docs and CC details required to add my spouse as migrating family member, with CO as requested. Hope to get the grant soon ..Keeping my fingers crossed !

Amit


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Amith,
Have u forwarded her english language proficiency documents or any degree certificates????
Please give a reply.

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes i have provided english proficiency certificates...CO had asked for it! Any news?


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Yes i have provided english proficiency certificates...CO had asked for it! Any news?


Hi Amith,

Today I got a email saying adding my husband to my application.And I Uploaded all relevant documents and form 1221 in immi page. I am still worried coz my husband passport was reissued and I completed form 929 and emailed CO for updating his passport details.However,the details wasnot updated yet. Again medicals was done and on immi it stated till yesterday health has been finalised.Today it again changed and still states like this person has to go for health examination.I dont know what to do with this two issues?Do I need to write to CO for these concerns?

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Annsiya said:


> Hi Amith,
> 
> Today I got a email saying adding my husband to my application.And I Uploaded all relevant documents and form 1221 in immi page. I am still worried coz my husband passport was reissued and I completed form 929 and emailed CO for updating his passport details.However,the details wasnot updated yet. Again medicals was done and on immi it stated till yesterday health has been finalised.Today it again changed and still states like this person has to go for health examination.I dont know what to do with this two issues?Do I need to write to CO for these concerns?
> 
> ...


Hi annsiya ,
Dont worry abt that .did u get any mail from co stating about perticular tests for your spouse medicals. Ask co again about your husband medicals (what further tests to be done)..and you must upload ild and new passport all pages ...be positive and stay cool...


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Hi annsiya ,
> Dont worry abt that .did u get any mail from co stating about perticular tests for your spouse medicals. Ask co again about your husband medicals (what further tests to be done)..and you must upload ild and new passport all pages ...be positive and stay cool...


Hi Amith,

I havent received any email asking for further tests.My husband medicals was done on 18-11-2014..I thought its would probably of not sending details from the clinic..Anyway tomorrow I gonna ask about this CO..

Cheers
Annsiya


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi,

189
IELTS - MArch 2014 - L 9, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.5, Overall 8
EA - +ve Electronics engineer - 13th June 2014
EOI - 3rd July 2014
Invitation - 14t July 2014
Visa lodged 22 July 2014
Brisbane Team 33
CO - LR
PCC and Meds asked on Oct 8 2014
PCC and Meds provided on 18 Nov 2014

Grant Awaited

My query is that

1) After Meds and PCC approx how much time it can take for the Grant?

2) Is there a possibility of employer verification or pending documents being asked for after the CO has asked for a PCC and Meds?


Looking fwd to replies especially from those who have also been assigned to Team 33 Brisbane


Thanks in advance


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

mangs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189
> IELTS - MArch 2014 - L 9, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.5, Overall 8
> ...


Hi mangs,
1) after 12 days of pcc & medicals subbmision I received grant mail .
2) In most of the cases there wont be any employer verification .. CO may ask for further documents if there was any pending from yourside & also he may re-ask to attend medicals(specific tests) if there is any obligation in submited medicals. 
3)


----------



## enc123 (Sep 9, 2014)

enc123 said:


> Hi mangs,
> 1) after 12 days of pcc & medicals subbmision I received grant mail .
> 2) In most of the cases there wont be any employer verification .. CO may ask for further documents if there was any pending from yourside & also he may re-ask to attend medicals(specific tests) if there is any obligation in submited medicals.
> 3)


Just relax you will get grant soooon ..cheers .
Arjun


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Friends.

Thanks for your support.

GOT MY GRANT!!!

So heres my timeline:

189
IELTS - MArch 2014 - L 9, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.5, Overall 8
EA - +ve Electronics engineer - 13th June 2014
EOI - 3rd July 2014
Invitation - 14t July 2014
Visa lodged 22 July 2014
Brisbane Team 33
CO - LR
PCC and Meds asked on Oct 8 2014
PCC and Meds provided on 18 Nov 2014
Grant - 27 / 11 / 2014


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Annsiya - Any update ! I submitted the docs required to add my spouse as migrating dependent on 24th Nov. Havent heard from the CO .. Also the mail for additional documents that I received at that time was from Team Adelaide. Does that make a difference ? I am little worried .....


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Hi Annsiya - Any update ! I submitted the docs required to add my spouse as migrating dependent on 24th Nov. Havent heard from the CO .. Also the mail for additional documents that I received at that time was from Team Adelaide. Does that make a difference ? I am little worried .....


Hi Amith,
Is it from adeleide team 8??I think the CO takes atleast 7 days to respond..I havent received any mail yet.Also,my husband medical status is still says requested..I too worried about this..Hope will receive grant before they go for holidays.

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Annsiya said:


> Hi Amith,
> Is it from adeleide team 8??I think the CO takes atleast 7 days to respond..I havent received any mail yet.Also,my husband medical status is still says requested..I too worried about this..Hope will receive grant before they go for holidays.
> 
> Cheers,
> Annsiya



Initially CO was from Team 33 Brisbane , but second time the mail was from GSM.allocated (Team Adelaide ) . I think we will receive some message regarding payment for spouse once the transaction is made. Thats the only way I think we would get to know about the application status.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## Annsiya (Sep 17, 2014)

Amit45 said:


> Initially CO was from Team 33 Brisbane , but second time the mail was from GSM.allocated (Team Adelaide ) . I think we will receive some message regarding payment for spouse once the transaction is made. Thats the only way I think we would get to know about the application status.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Hi Amith,
I got email with attached of payment receipt and immi letter saying of husband to my application post request and sending forms of 1436 on 25 th nov.It was actually 7 days post request..Also,On my immipage asked for documents of him.I uploaded on same day.But havent receive after that.Hopefully you will receive an acknowledgement very soon.

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## aspraveen (Dec 3, 2014)

*Pr Application*

Hi There,

I submitted my application for subclass 189 on 23/06/2014. I was asked on 11/09/2014 to take a medical(that was the only information that was pending for me). I took my medical on 22/09/2014. I saw that it was sent to CO Team 33 Brisbane on 26/09/2014. Today is the 03/12/2014 and I still haven't received any news from them regarding my application.


----------



## jellybean7777 (Dec 1, 2014)

Does anyone know a number that I could call the Brisbane team? please PM me


----------



## Amit45 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone - I have received the PR grant !!!! 
But one issue with my spouse grant .. I have found one typo which occurred during EOI submission. Her passort number is M0xxxxxx but by mistake we entered it MOxxxxxx ..so instead of 0 it is appearing O in her grant as well in passport number section..What should i do to get it rectified?? Is this a big issue?? I am little tensed. Please suggest.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## Arshard (Sep 16, 2014)

Dear friends,

I was in the Team 33 and I got the grant on 04/12/2014. Its exactly 2 months and 4 days after logging my visa app. Thank you very much for the help and support got from this forum.


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got the grant finally!


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello Friends
I was assigned a CO(Brisbane) on 16th april and asked for form 80, 1221, resumes (I and my wife) and PCC. I uploaded all the docs on the website and sent the docs in email as well 10th of May. I sent an email to them (as its a group email address) requesting to extend the 28 days par as PCC from KSA takes around two weeks.

The problem is I have not been contacted by any office since I received the first email more than a month ago, no acknowledgement nothing. They didn't even reply to my request of extension of 28 days time limit.

Is it normal or should I call over there?

any help/guidance will be appreciated.
CO contacted me with the following email address, and I also replied to same very address: [email protected]


----------



## Izzyk (May 25, 2015)

*Ms*

Hi wajahatj,

Do you know who is your CO? I was also assigned in GSM Brisbane on 16 Apr and contact email is same as yours. Similarly, a CO initials NV, asked for 1221, 80 and CV. After uploading all the required doc, I sent an email to the email address. But no respond yet since a week ago..


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Initials of my CO are LR. I have uploaded my docs about 15 days ago my 28 days time limit has long been passed, still no contact has been made by CO. I called brisbane and they said your co will soon contact you but it also was 4 days ago. i am only left with ksa pcc which i ll get tomorrow.


----------



## Izzyk (May 25, 2015)

Hi wajahatj,

Have you uploaded all the required docs yet? If so, I suppose that should you send another email to kindly remind your CO as they have enormous cases at the same time. Just ask about whether he/she received the previous email, and you are supportive to provide any further information.

Hope you could have your CO contacted soon. It would be just the matter of time.
I'm also looking forward to receive any infor from my CO as well... Waiting is such a pain


----------

